# My Facelift Experience with Dr. Joo Heon Lee at April 31



## Tom Tom

Anti-aging must be one of the goals for those who is beauty conscious.
To delay ageing of my face, I have tried various methods at different stages including the intake of supplements, injection of Botox and fillers, applying radio frequency treatment "Thermage" and ultra-sound treatment "Ulthera", adopting 'Acculift" minor surgery as well as PDO (thread lifting).
Many people said that I look younger than my physical age (mid50's) but still my skin has sagged, especially around my jaw and the corners of my mouth. My neck suffered as well!
I started thinking about "Facelift" as the ultimate solution to my problem, about a year ago.

Finally, after consultation and explanation by Dr. Joo Heon Lee, I had a facelift (with fat grafting) and neck lift on Sept 21 at the "April 31 Plastic Surgery Clinic" by him in Korea.

The surgery went well and I have a speedy recovery. It is amazing that I do not feel much suffering after surgery. The only unpleasant period was from the anaesthetic recovery but it only lasted for half a day. There was mild but bearable pain from my wound. My fear of having a" swollen pig face" never happened. I started to go out shopping on the 2nd post operation day!

On the third day, during my following up session, I could already see my sagging gone when my dressings were removed. My face and neck features were sharper and cleaner. I was very happy to see my new face, even though there were still some swellings and bruising.

I went back to Hong Kong on Oct 2, 10 days post operation. All sutures were removed. The swellings and bruising has now become less. Thanks must be given to Dr. Lee for his fine technique. The scars on my face were well hidden and they can hardly be seen. I am very happy to hear my husband (who is himself a Plastic Surgeon) and my good friends saying that I look natural with a prettier and younger face. Now I have already resumed my normal daily life except doing vigorous exercises.

I am very pleased with the result. Thank God that I have found the right surgeon to accomplish this difficult and delicate procedure.

In fact, it was quite a long selection and thinking process before I decided to choose Dr. Lee at April 31. There are a few options that I have considered.

Option 1: Doing the procedure in the USA where facelift is much more in demand. I dropped this idea because I understand that there is an aesthetic difference between the Asian and Western face.
Option 2: Doing the procedure in Taiwan where I was referred to a plastic surgeon who applies a special "hook" technique. I had done a consultation with the surgeon last year. Again I dropped this option because I am skeptical about the effectiveness and the long lasting result of this technique. I am also uncomfortable with the clinic set up and the hygiene.
Option 3: Doing it in Korea where plastic surgery is popular. It is not an easy decision too, because there are many hundreds  of plastic surgery clinics in Korea.

On my request , a well known Korean Plastic Surgeon, Dr. Choi Yeop, who did my upper and lower eyelid surgeries 2 years ago, recommended Dr. Lee of April 31. Dr. Choi said I must be careful in choosing the right surgeon. Facelift demands superior technique from a surgeon who has to avoid damaging the facial nerve. He also has to make nicely hidden scars. The tightening of the skin must look natural.

I learned from Dr. Choi that Dr. Lee is an experienced plastic surgeon who specialised in facelift. Dr. Lee always tried to improve his technique by regular cadaver dissections. He attends and contributes to facelift workshops conducted by Professor M. Stuzin in Miami, who is a world authority in facial aesthetics and ageing. They share anatomical knowledge between Asian and Western faces and the operation methods.

During the consultation with Dr. Lee, my husband was particularly comfortable with his professional analysis. There is absolutely no "hard sales talks" and no "puffing up" of his results. He told us what he can achieve and what he cannot. Dr. Lee can speak English well enough so that we don't need a translator for communication.
Overall, we found Dr. Lee pleasant, professional and gave his patient confidence. We both identified Dr. Lee to be my facelift surgeon.

It still took me a few months to decide to have the surgery. With my husband's endorsement, I finally book my surgery date with Dr. Lee.

I want to share my experience to others who may be considering the same. Hopefully my experience can help to clear their mind of queries and fear, and they will make the right choice.


----------



## Gantz

Tom Tom said:


> Anti-aging must be one of the goals for those who is beauty conscious.
> To delay ageing of my face, I have tried various methods at different stages including the intake of supplements, injection of Botox and fillers, applying radio frequency treatment "Thermage" and ultra-sound treatment "Ulthera", adopting 'Acculift" minor surgery as well as PDO (thread lifting).
> Many people said that I look younger than my physical age (mid50's) but still my skin has sagged, especially around my jaw and the corners of my mouth. My neck suffered as well!
> I started thinking about "Facelift" as the ultimate solution to my problem, about a year ago.
> 
> Finally, after consultation and explanation by Dr. Joo Heon Lee, I had a facelift (with fat grafting) and neck lift on Sept 21 at the "April 31 Plastic Surgery Clinic" by him in Korea.
> 
> The surgery went well and I have a speedy recovery. It is amazing that I do not feel much suffering after surgery. The only unpleasant period was from the anaesthetic recovery but it only lasted for half a day. There was mild but bearable pain from my wound. My fear of having a" swollen pig face" never happened. I started to go out shopping on the 2nd post operation day!
> 
> On the third day, during my following up session, I could already see my sagging gone when my dressings were removed. My face and neck features were sharper and cleaner. I was very happy to see my new face, even though there were still some swellings and bruising.
> 
> I went back to Hong Kong on Oct 2, 10 days post operation. All sutures were removed. The swellings and bruising has now become less. Thanks must be given to Dr. Lee for his fine technique. The scars on my face were well hidden and they can hardly be seen. I am very happy to hear my husband (who is himself a Plastic Surgeon) and my good friends saying that I look natural with a prettier and younger face. Now I have already resumed my normal daily life except doing vigorous exercises.
> 
> I am very pleased with the result. Thank God that I have found the right surgeon to accomplish this difficult and delicate procedure.
> 
> In fact, it was quite a long selection and thinking process before I decided to choose Dr. Lee at April 31. There are a few options that I have considered.
> 
> Option 1: Doing the procedure in the USA where facelift is much more in demand. I dropped this idea because I understand that there is an aesthetic difference between the Asian and Western face.
> Option 2: Doing the procedure in Taiwan where I was referred to a plastic surgeon who applies a special "hook" technique. I had done a consultation with the surgeon last year. Again I dropped this option because I am skeptical about the effectiveness and the long lasting result of this technique. I am also uncomfortable with the clinic set up and the hygiene.
> Option 3: Doing it in Korea where plastic surgery is popular. It is not an easy decision too, because there are many hundreds  of plastic surgery clinics in Korea.
> 
> On my request , a well known Korean Plastic Surgeon, Dr. Choi Yeop, who did my upper and lower eyelid surgeries 2 years ago, recommended Dr. Lee of April 31. Dr. Choi said I must be careful in choosing the right surgeon. Facelift demands superior technique from a surgeon who has to avoid damaging the facial nerve. He also has to make nicely hidden scars. The tightening of the skin must look natural.
> 
> I learned from Dr. Choi that Dr. Lee is an experienced plastic surgeon who specialised in facelift. Dr. Lee always tried to improve his technique by regular cadaver dissections. He attends and contributes to facelift workshops conducted by Professor M. Stuzin in Miami, who is a world authority in facial aesthetics and ageing. They share anatomical knowledge between Asian and Western faces and the operation methods.
> 
> During the consultation with Dr. Lee, my husband was particularly comfortable with his professional analysis. There is absolutely no "hard sales talks" and no "puffing up" of his results. He told us what he can achieve and what he cannot. Dr. Lee can speak English well enough so that we don't need a translator for communication.
> Overall, we found Dr. Lee pleasant, professional and gave his patient confidence. We both identified Dr. Lee to be my facelift surgeon.
> 
> It still took me a few months to decide to have the surgery. With my husband's endorsement, I finally book my surgery date with Dr. Lee.
> 
> I want to share my experience to others who may be considering the same. Hopefully my experience can help to clear their mind of queries and fear, and they will make the right choice.


Thank you for sharing your expeience! Hope you heal well! 

My question is how much did you pay? If you don't want to post the price publicly feel free to pm me! Also, do you notice any side effects? Nerve damage, skin feeling like it's being pulled, hair loss in the incision sites, or anything else? The same for the fat graft, are there any side effects,lumps etc? How much did it cost as well? Is there any top up included?

Also, how is the result from your eyelid surgeries doing? Have they lasted well?

Thank you for your time, hope I didn't bombard you with too many questions Happy recovery


----------



## Tom Tom

Gantz said:


> Thank you for sharing your expeience! Hope you heal well!
> 
> My question is how much did you pay? If you don't want to post the price publicly feel free to pm me! Also, do you notice any side effects? Nerve damage, skin feeling like it's being pulled, hair loss in the incision sites, or anything else? The same for the fat graft, are there any side effects,lumps etc? How much did it cost as well? Is there any top up included?
> 
> Also, how is the result from your eyelid surgeries doing? Have they lasted well?
> 
> Thank you for your time, hope I didn't bombard you with too many questions Happy recovery


HiHi, so far I have not noticed any side effects for my facelift and fat graft that you have asked. Today, I met some friends who do not know I have done a facelift surgery a few weeks ago. They just asked me what have I done to make my sagging skin removed and they don't even notice there is still some swelling and bruising near the incision areas. My friends said I look younger and prettier.

Regarding the fat graft, I will go back to April 31 to have my 2nd fat graft touch up by Dr Lee in early November. 

Also, I am very satisfied with my eyelid surgeries result. With the removal of excessive skin and fat "reallocation", my eyes look brighter but natural.


----------



## MissOrange

@Tom Tom may I also ask how much you paid for a facelift please? PM if you wish. Thanks!


----------



## Tom Tom

MissOrange said:


> @Tom Tom may I also ask how much you paid for a facelift please? PM if you wish. Thanks!


Regarding the cost, it is not that I don't want to share.  As the extent of an operation is different for individual and therefore quotation may vary. There are some factors that may affect the quotation that include the complexity and difficulty of the operation (which can only be judged by the surgeon) and also if it is a redo/revision case, a premium will be added. Equally important, the quotation of an experienced surgeon vs inexperienced one will be higher but then I think it is normal and fair.
We should be careful in choosing the right surgeon for your operation. Plastic surgery is not the same kind of simple thing that we look for in the supermarket. We are looking for safety and satisfied result. Any redo/revision should be avoided. 
For an accurate quotation, you can have it after your consultation with the surgeon. By then, you can ask questions and hear the explanation from doctor for a fair judgement
If you want a price range for the surgery, I would suggest you to contact April 31 directly


----------



## Tom Tom

This is now my 21st post operation day . 

Swellings and bruising has became less and barely noticeable. I have taken my pre-operation and post-operation photos (once every week) for record. My side profile looks as if some 'photo retouching' has been made. My feature are definitely sharper and cleaner. 
My husband's nurses were glad that I have achieved what I want. As medical professionals, they are amazed with the fine technique of Dr. Lee. They can hardly see the incision scars which are all hidden well inside my hairline (I have short hair style). The cuts around and in front of my ears blended well. My husband, who is a Plastic Surgeon himself, was also pleased with the result. He said an un-refine surgery can distort the ear lobe area but it didn't occur in mine.

To be honest, I was uncertain about the result of fat grafting that was to be done at the same time. I don't want to look artificial, like some of the Korean pop singers and TV artists, who have 'bloated looks'.  I did asked Dr. Lee not to inject too much fat into my face. Now I found that my worries were unnecessary. The fat graft blended well with my facial features and I look younger and more lively. I felt that Dr. Lee's judgement is exactly right for me, and I am sure, his aesthetic sense is good for us Asians.

I was advised by Dr. Lee that a second fat graft may be necessary within 2 months from my operation date. It is because the injected fat normally will be reabsorbed by 20% to 30%. To make my look even better, I have already booked Dr. Lee for this second fat grafting in early November. I love to meet all those April 31 staff again, the lady anaesthetist, all the nurses and the English interpreter Brian who have taken good care of me in my pre and post operation period. I want to express my sincere thanks to each and everyone that took care of me.


----------



## Tom Tom

Hihi, can somebody also share their consultation and or surgery experience in facelift and fat graft in Korea or other Asian countries?


----------



## mimi60

Hihi, thank you for sharing. I have been looking for this option and finally might do it in Spring. Do you mind to pm me your before and after photos? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tom Tom

Time flies. I am counting my days to go for my face lift follow up and 2nd fat graft touch up with Dr. Lee on Nov 7.
Bruising and swelling are practically all gone. My skin looks more glossy and feels more supple. I am grateful for Dr. Lee superb handy work and all the scars are invisible. I am happy and become more confident of my appearance.
Still some fat will be needed to smooth out some depression areas on my cheeks (To avoid looking unnatural, I have requested Dr. Lee not to inject too much fat during my face lift operation). And I will leave it to Dr. Lee capable hands for my fat graft touch up
At the same time, one of my close friends will come with me for a face lift consultation with Dr. Lee. She is amazed with my good result and may consider to do the surgery immediately after the consultation if Dr. Lee schedule and her condition are allowed.
Also, I have booked a consultation with Dr. Kim at April 31 on Nov 8 for my nose revision, just want to look even better
I will share the experience of our "beauty" journey soon


----------



## Susaki

Tom Tom said:


> Time flies. I am counting my days to go for my face lift follow up and 2nd fat graft touch up with Dr. Lee on Nov 7.
> Bruising and swelling are practically all gone. My skin looks more glossy and feels more supple. I am grateful for Dr. Lee superb handy work and all the scars are invisible. I am happy and become more confident of my appearance.
> Still some fat will be needed to smooth out some depression areas on my cheeks (To avoid looking unnatural, I have requested Dr. Lee not to inject too much fat during my face lift operation). And I will leave it to Dr. Lee capable hands for my fat graft touch up
> At the same time, one of my close friends will come with me for a face lift consultation with Dr. Lee. She is amazed with my good result and may consider to do the surgery immediately after the consultation if Dr. Lee schedule and her condition are allowed.
> Also, I have booked a consultation with Dr. Kim at April 31 on Nov 8 for my nose revision, just want to look even better
> I will share the experience of our "beauty" journey soon



May I know whether you have done your nose in april 31?


----------



## beauty12

Hi Tom Tom,  It's good to hear that your results are great from April 31.  I am also very interested in all the procedures that you mentioned, including the eyes. .  Could you please share Dr. Choi's website for the eye surgeries?  is it possible for you to PM me b and a pictures?  It would be super helpful for me.  thanks in advance!


----------



## beauty12

Hi Tom Tom, you mentioned you're doing a nose revision also with Dr. Lee at April 31.  How is the result?  I hope you're really happy with it!  Could you please share your experiences with me?  thanks in advance!


----------



## commandozx

hi.... i am new to this and i m going to korea tomorrow... and my friend told me this Ultra lifting V is good and very popular. its not abrasive and the downtime is very short. anyone tried this before? any recommd appreciated.
i wonder is there any side effect.. one of the hospital just send me a price list

below here

There are 3 kinds of Face Lifting procedure. First one is Laser Skin Face Lifting called Ulthera or Ultherapy which lifts up your inner skin layer by laser, no recovery time needed. Second one is invasive procedure by medical threads to lifts up your inner skin directly, seems effective and reasonable in price but still has side effect issues like infection, etc. Last method is Surgical face lifting.

1) HIFU method : Ultherapy Laser (HIFU) skin lifting procedure need 1 hour of total procedure time including consultation with our Doctor and cost will be 1,080,000 KRW (960 USD) for full facial lifting with neck, 650,000 KRW (580 USD) for 200 shots of Ultherapy session. 

2) Threads method : Ultra V threads skin lifting takes an hour for surgery time and need a week of recovery time. Cost for Ultra V threads skin lifting will be 100 threads 380,000 KRW (340 USD)

Twister threads skin lifting (Stronger medical threads than Ultra V) cost is 36 threads 956,000 KRW (850 USD)

Blue rose surgical threads lifting (The strongest threads even with surgical method) 10 threads 750,200 KRW (670 USD) and 12 threads 895,400 KRW (800 USD)

Surgical Thread lifting procedure will last for more than 2 years depends on patient lifestyle and condition and normal threads will last a year or more.

3) Surgical face lifting 4,840,000 KRW (4290 USD) Cut your deep layer skin from near patient's ear and pull skin up manually. Very effective and last much longer than non-invasive methods.


----------



## Mina1126

commandozx said:


> hi.... i am new to this and i m going to korea tomorrow... and my friend told me this Ultra lifting V is good and very popular. its not abrasive and the downtime is very short. anyone tried this before? any recommd appreciated.
> i wonder is there any side effect.. one of the hospital just send me a price list
> 
> below here
> 
> There are 3 kinds of Face Lifting procedure. First one is Laser Skin Face Lifting called Ulthera or Ultherapy which lifts up your inner skin layer by laser, no recovery time needed. Second one is invasive procedure by medical threads to lifts up your inner skin directly, seems effective and reasonable in price but still has side effect issues like infection, etc. Last method is Surgical face lifting.
> 
> 1) HIFU method : Ultherapy Laser (HIFU) skin lifting procedure need 1 hour of total procedure time including consultation with our Doctor and cost will be 1,080,000 KRW (960 USD) for full facial lifting with neck, 650,000 KRW (580 USD) for 200 shots of Ultherapy session.
> 
> 2) Threads method : Ultra V threads skin lifting takes an hour for surgery time and need a week of recovery time. Cost for Ultra V threads skin lifting will be 100 threads 380,000 KRW (340 USD)
> 
> Twister threads skin lifting (Stronger medical threads than Ultra V) cost is 36 threads 956,000 KRW (850 USD)
> 
> Blue rose surgical threads lifting (The strongest threads even with surgical method) 10 threads 750,200 KRW (670 USD) and 12 threads 895,400 KRW (800 USD)
> 
> Surgical Thread lifting procedure will last for more than 2 years depends on patient lifestyle and condition and normal threads will last a year or more.
> 
> 3) Surgical face lifting 4,840,000 KRW (4290 USD) Cut your deep layer skin from near patient's ear and pull skin up manually. Very effective and last much longer than non-invasive methods.


Hello there,

I did FC at Cinderella over a year ago and want to go for Vline facelift sometime in coming December. I have heard that April 31 is the best but too expensive. My budget is around 6-8 million, i am also doing some research to find a right place for me.


----------



## gkudaka

Tom tom -- you say your husband is a plastic surgeon in HK. Why did you decide to go elsewhere instead of having your husband do the work?

I am  looking to have a facelift and am considering going to Korea, but live in the US east coast. Am considering whether its worth going to Korea, or having a Chinese doctor working at one of the teaching plastic surgery universities here do the work.


----------



## chardonnaylane

I was recently told by staff at April31 that Dr Lee has left them and will not be returning. Supposedly he will be starting his own clinic. Does anyone have more details on Dr Lee's latest whereabouts? I'm hoping to get a full FL from him within 1-2 years


----------



## KPSA

chardonnaylane said:


> I was recently told by staff at April31 that Dr Lee has left them and will not be returning. Supposedly he will be starting his own clinic. Does anyone have more details on Dr Lee's latest whereabouts? I'm hoping to get a full FL from him within 1-2 years



If he's going to start a new clinic, I am guessing it would rather hard to know where he's going to go . I recommend you write down his full name and when you want to go for PS you look up his name in prs.co.kr site. There you can fill in his name to see whether his new clinic is open or not, or if he has gone to new clinic. Of course, he has to be a board certified surgeon for this work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hoeeekage

Nata_nata said:


> Hi. I'm going to share my facelift experience including photo. It was amasing feeling to see my transformation from day to day


Have you heard of mini v lift?


----------



## miame44

Dr. Joo Heon Lee is opening his own clinic which I am very excited about. I have spoken to his old assistance regarding when will he open up his own clinic? He told me will be around late Nov to Dec 2017. And is not far from where he used to be. I am planning to get my SMAS facelift done next year between Feb to April 2018.Which I live in the US. I had a consultation with Dr. Lee In person early Feb 2017, he is super caring and actually record my facial movements and took a lot of pictures that he told me is good that way he can study the facial muscles to study for it prior to the surgery. I have done so many research that for SMAS facelift Dr. Lee is definitely the one to go for.  Because he specializes in Facelift only. He doesn't do anything else but facelift.  And I heard a lot of good reviews regarding Dr.Lee.


----------



## cali_girl

miame44 said:


> Dr. Joo Heon Lee is opening his own clinic which I am very excited about. I have spoken to his old assistance regarding when will he open up his own clinic? He told me will be around late Nov to Dec 2017. And is not far from where he used to be. I am planning to get my SMAS facelift done next year between Feb to April 2018.Which I live in the US. I had a consultation with Dr. Lee In person early Feb 2017, he is super caring and actually record my facial movements and took a lot of pictures that he told me is good that way he can study the facial muscles to study for it prior to the surgery. I have done so many research that for SMAS facelift Dr. Lee is definitely the one to go for.  Because he specializes in Facelift only. He doesn't do anything else but facelift.  And I heard a lot of good reviews regarding Dr.Lee.



Thanks for the intel. Do you know what his new clinic is called? Would love to set up a consult. Thanks!!


----------



## Ryle`

T.me/plasticsurgerykorea

Seriously let’s all congregate! 

Please add this link so we can talk about plastic surgery and share before after and videos on your consultation. We need live feeds! 

I’m going to Korea 29th November! Anyone wanna join me for consults?

Anyone coming from singapore ?


----------



## Mina1126

I am thinking to do my SMAS facelift in dec 2017 or april 2018 with Dr. Joo Heon Lee but yet to find out about hes new clinic. is anyone have new update about this.


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> I am thinking to do my SMAS facelift in dec 2017 or april 2018 with Dr. Joo Heon Lee but yet to find out about hes new clinic. is anyone have new update about this.


Yes, I was told his new clinic is called Apgujung. I got this information from his old staffs which are from April 31. I am also planning to have my smas facelift with Dr. Joo Heon Lee on Feb to April 2018.


----------



## miame44

I had done much many research as far as for SMAS facelift. Dr. Joo Heon Lee is by far the best in South Korea I can find.  I actually had a consultation with him early Feb 2017. I was right there already set to do my surgery with him. But because I had a prior left side facial nerve paralysis surgery done by *Dr. Michael Klebuc - Facial Paralysis Doctor in Houston. Dr. Lee suggests me to come back in one year let it heal first.  With all this time during the consultation, he was recording my facial movements while I was talking with him. He was observed how my facial muscles moved. He also took a lot of photos of how my facial differences in different angles so he can study for it. I went to a lot of different clinics in South Korea for SMAS facelift consultations. I never seem one doctor had such heart and passions really want to make you the way you want to be who really care and understand what he is during. He will explain whatever questions you have. A truth surgeon. *


----------



## miame44

I had visit South Korea many times just for consultations.  I also did my nose revision and none incisional eyelid surgery with Dream. Which I am very happy with the result. If anyone wants to know who is good for what I have the lists. Or which clinics' doctors are best for what surgeries. You can feel free to ask me. I have spent 2 years doing my research in South Korea for the best doctors for different areas. Not in general what Clinics are the best.  I also have my blacklists on some clinics to avoid from. Good luck every one.


----------



## Gats

miame44 said:


> I had visit South Korea many times just for consultations.  I also did my nose revision and none incisional eyelid surgery with Dream. Which I am very happy with the result. If anyone wants to know who is good for what I have the lists. Or which clinics' doctors are best for what surgeries. You can feel free to ask me. I have spent 2 years doing my research in South Korea for the best doctors for different areas. Not in general what Clinics are the best.  I also have my blacklists on some clinics to avoid from. Good luck every one.



I'd love to see your list, please do share your findings for what you've found. I'd recommend starting a new thread for it.


----------



## Mina1126

miame44 said:


> Yes, I was told his new clinic is called Apgujung. I got this information from his old staffs which are from April 31. I am also planning to have my smas facelift with Dr. Joo Heon Lee on Feb to April 2018.


I couldn't find Apgujun, do you have a website.
 Maybe we can meet up together but i probably can go around 6th October.


----------



## Shaz123

miame44 said:


> I had visit South Korea many times just for consultations.  I also did my nose revision and none incisional eyelid surgery with Dream. Which I am very happy with the result. If anyone wants to know who is good for what I have the lists. Or which clinics' doctors are best for what surgeries. You can feel free to ask me. I have spent 2 years doing my research in South Korea for the best doctors for different areas. Not in general what Clinics are the best.  I also have my blacklists on some clinics to avoid from. Good luck every one.


Hello Miame,
Any recommendations for double eyelid?
Who was your doctor for non incision?


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> I couldn't find Apgujun, do you have a website.
> Maybe we can meet up together but i probably can go around 6th October.


I was told his clinic is supposed to open in late Nov 2017. But I keep on checking Apgujung.com is not ready yet. So I have amused Dr. Lee's clinic is not ready yet.  I am trying to contact his old assistant.  See if I can get the Clinic's address and phone numbers.


----------



## miame44

Shaz123 said:


> Hello Miame,
> Any recommendations for double eyelid?
> Who was your doctor for non incision?


I really like my none incisional eyelids surgery result and is one-month pose up surgery now. I did it at Dream clinic and is done by Dr. Park. It only took about 15 minutes and the cost is very reasonable. My healing time is like a week then I can put my eyes makeup on. He is absolutely a super on this none incisional eyelid surgery. I am 44 and he still can perform a none incisional rather than a incisional to make my eyes bigger and awake. I am just really happy with the result heals really fast too. I also have left eyelid ptosis correct it at the same time. Dr. Park is very well known for the Korean native. He specialized in the area of none incisional eyelids surgeries and none open rhinoplasty. ( closed rhinoplasty). Which you don't see any scars on the outside of your nose.


----------



## miame44

miame44 said:


> I really like my none incisional eyelids surgery result and is one-month pose up surgery now. I did it at Dream clinic and is done by Dr. Park. It only took about 15 minutes and the cost is very reasonable. My healing time is like a week then I can put my eyes makeup on. He is absolutely a super on this none incisional eyelid surgery. I am 44 and he still can perform a none incisional rather than a incisional to make my eyes bigger and awake. I am just really happy with the result heals really fast too. I also have left eyelid ptosis correct it at the same time. Dr. Park is very well known for the Korean native. He specialized in the area of none incisional eyelids surgeries and none open rhinoplasty. ( closed rhinoplasty). Which you don't see any scars on the outside of your nose.


I also heard *RHINOPLASTY SPECIALIST DR. JAE HOON KIM on April 31 is really good too! He does open rhinoplasty. *
*I had my chin implant done on April 31 by FACIAL CONTOURING SPECIALIST DR.SUNG WAN PARK. I am very happy with the result. Very natural exactly how I want it.  I hate unnatural chin implant that people can tell right away.  Oh! she/ he had chin implant done. Dr. Sung Wan Park, he is very good with facial contouring.  *
*
*


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> I couldn't find Apgujun, do you have a website.
> Maybe we can meet up together but i probably can go around 6th October.


Hi, I am so sorry I found Dr. Heon Lee and his Clinic is already open and running and the clinic is not called Apgujung. Is in the Area of Apgujung. Although is open Dr. Lee's website is not ready yet especially for international countries. Only in Korean but the website only in Korean no English what so ever and is not completely done. But I have the phone number and address.


----------



## jamie82

hello miame, did you consider other doctors for SMAS lifting? I'm planning 2018 also.


----------



## MissOrange

miame44 said:


> Hi, I am so sorry I found Dr. Heon Lee and his Clinic is already open and running and the clinic is not called Apgujung. Is in the Area of Apgujung. Although is open Dr. Lee's website is not ready yet especially for international countries. Only in Korean but the website only in Korean no English what so ever and is not completely done. But I have the phone number and address.


Hi @miame44, may I have the phone number and address of Dr Heon Lee please? Sounds like he is the ps for smas facelifts! Thanks!


----------



## miame44

jamie82 said:


> hello miame, did you consider other doctors for SMAS lifting? I'm planning 2018 also.


I wouldn't Dr. Lee is the one. I'd already made an appointment on Jan 2018 for a endoscopic brow lift and SMAS facelift. He is the best I have consulted with.  And I've seemed his work, He is the Best surgeon of the facelift. Do you have other recommendation that you know better than Dr. Lee?


----------



## miame44

arabiannights said:


> Can anyone recommend any other clinics or doctors that are famous for facial lifting?? Dr.Lee sounds good but I cannot read Korean and would like to go to a clinic that has English translators..


He will have translators in March 2018, His clinic is not quite finished yet. Everything is still in the process for the  Grand opening in March 2018. So is the website. I am just so glad I found him and get a chance to spoke with him. It took me months to find him. Even the doctors in Korea recommended him for the facelift. Which he has many experiences on. He is also the head president of facelift surgeons in Korea.


----------



## jamie82

miame44 said:


> I wouldn't Dr. Lee is the one. I'd already made an appointment on Jan 2018 for a endoscopic brow lift and SMAS facelift. He is the best I have consulted with.  And I've seemed his work, He is the Best surgeon of the facelift. Do you have other recommendation that you know better than Dr. Lee?



I am researching your doctor actually because of this thread. Is this the same Dr. Lee Heon Joo? 
Not sure of his surname < Dr. Joo or Dr. Lee > and unsure if this is his SMAS lift or a thread lift. Wondering if you can share his contact details also since I don't know his new clinic.

I'm considering Dream or Idea clinic as well since the feedback seems good. Actually very nervous about who to choose T_T


----------



## miame44

jamie82 said:


> I am researching your doctor actually because of this thread. Is this the same Dr. Lee Heon Joo?
> Not sure if he is Dr. Joo or Dr. Lee > and unsure if this is his SMAS lift or a threadlift. Wondering if you can share his contact details also since I don't know his new clinic.
> 
> I'm considering Dream or Idea clinic as well since the feedback seems good. Actually very nervous about who to choose T_T



Yes, He used to work on April 31 Clinic. And I had a person to person consultation. I have been to many different Clinic even Dream for SMAS the Doctor who performs the lift quite young. I just don't see the passion and experiences he has, and I went and got a consultation with him as well he only give me 2 minutes. Which I was very disappointed. Or you can pick couple doctors and do your research and have consultations with them. See which doctors you feel comfortable with.


----------



## miame44

MissOrange said:


> Hi @miame44, may I have the phone number and address of Dr Heon Lee please? Sounds like he is the ps for smas facelifts! Thanks!


Yes, You can e-mail him at jj2197@naver.com


----------



## Khanx

miame44 said:


> I had visit South Korea many times just for consultations.  I also did my nose revision and none incisional eyelid surgery with Dream. Which I am very happy with the result. If anyone wants to know who is good for what I have the lists. Or which clinics' doctors are best for what surgeries. You can feel free to ask me. I have spent 2 years doing my research in South Korea for the best doctors for different areas. Not in general what Clinics are the best.  I also have my blacklists on some clinics to avoid from. Good luck every one.



Hello miame44,

Can you share your list. I am planning for a reversion rhinoplasty. It will be very helpful to know who is good or not.

Regards


----------



## Jqueen

Can pm me the cost pls? Tks


----------



## miame44

chardonnaylane said:


> I was recently told by staff at April31 that Dr Lee has left them and will not be returning. Supposedly he will be starting his own clinic. Does anyone have more details on Dr Lee's latest whereabouts? I'm hoping to get a full FL from him within 1-2 years


----------



## miame44

You can now find Dr. Joo Heon Lee the facelift specialist Master which I call him. His Clinic now has an English translator her name is Diane. Her English as very well spoken. Dr. Lee's new clinic is called Area 88.  He can reach by his English translator Diane though: Whatsapp: +82 10 3049 7588 or Kakao id: area88english. Instagram@area88plastics.

I am Heading over this upcoming Jan of 2018. And will Have two surgeries done by Dr. Lee. Anyone want to join me. I will also share my experiences and show photos when I come back. I am very excited.


----------



## miame44

Khanx said:


> Hello miame44,
> 
> Can you share your list. I am planning for a reversion rhinoplasty. It will be very helpful to know who is good or not.
> 
> Regards


Yes, It's my years of research and also visiting the places and also from other people who share their experiences with me as well. Just FYI! Still, do your research. But all these places I would not go to.

Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:

BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
ID Hospital
FACELINE Clinic
JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
GRAND Plastic Surgery
CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
VIEW Plastic Surgery
TL Plastic Surgery
IWELL Plastic Surgery
IOU Plastic Surgery
BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
BRAUN Plastic Surgery
DA Plastic Surgery
LIFE Plastic Surgery
VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
OZ Cosmetic Clinic
CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
SAMSUNG Medical Center
SHIMMIAN Clinic
THE LINE Clinic
TLPS Plastic Surgery
AONE Clinic
SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
REGEN Plastic Surgery
BEAUTYLINE Clinic


I hope I have helped you. Please, everyone, don't take it personally. This is only my bad list.


----------



## miame44

Jqueen said:


> Can pm me the cost pls? Tks


The price is fair and the doctor needs to see you first to decided what you need to give you a price quote. All I know is only Dr. Joo Heon Lee can make your SMAS facelift last the longest up to 10 years and make you go back to your 20s. And Why I picked him so firmly is because he is the only doctor who has been trained knowing how to perform a extend SMAS facelift in different angles as your muscle suppose to go when you are young once. Dr. Lee only does facelift all kind of facelift nothing but facelift up to neck lift!!! Rest of the Doctors only know how to do one direction lift.


----------



## miame44

Khanx said:


> Hello miame44,
> 
> Can you share your list. I am planning for a reversion rhinoplasty. It will be very helpful to know who is good or not.
> 
> Regards


Revision rhinoplasty, I would either go to Dream Clinic Dr. Park is very pack. Which I had Dr. park did the revision for me. if you want a surgery with Dr. Park is better to make your surgery date 3-4 months prior.  Dr. Kim on April 31 is also very good too one of the best. Brain is the English translator at April 31 he is very helpful and very nice. It's good to do a consultation with both of maybe other clinics you have in mind.


----------



## Khanx

miame44 said:


> Yes, It's my years of research and also visiting the places and also from other people who share their experiences with me as well. Just FYI! Still, do your research. But all these places I would not go to.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope I have helped you. Please, everyone, don't take it personally. This is only my bad list.



@miame44 thank you so much. This sure is very helpful.


----------



## chardonnaylane

thanks for the update  I want to get a facelift from Dr Lee before I Turn 40


----------



## Mina1126

miame44 said:


> Yes, It's my years of research and also visiting the places and also from other people who share their experiences with me as well. Just FYI! Still, do your research. But all these places I would not go to.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope I have helped you. Please, everyone, don't take it personally. This is only my bad list.


Hello Miame 
Have you done the surgeries! Could you give us some updates please.
I am planning to go in April.


----------



## Mina1126

I found Dr. Lee website

http://area88ps.com/


----------



## MissOrange

miame44 said:


> You can now find Dr. Joo Heon Lee the facelift specialist Master which I call him. His Clinic now has an English translator her name is Diane. Her English as very well spoken. Dr. Lee's new clinic is called Area 88.  He can reach by his English translator Diane though: Whatsapp: +82 10 3049 7588 or Kakao id: area88english. Instagram@area88plastics.
> 
> I am Heading over this upcoming Jan of 2018. And will Have two surgeries done by Dr. Lee. Anyone want to join me. I will also share my experiences and show photos when I come back. I am very excited.


Good luck @miame44! Thank you so much for sharing Dr Lee's contact details. Sounds like he is the one to do my smas in the future.


----------



## chardonnaylane

I wonder if it is possible to do a cheek liposuction together with the full facelift or if they have to be done separatly? I have seen some amazing pictures on Fresh PS for cheek lipo that I have not found anywhere else. The Dr there seems to be doing exactly what i want and take away flabby heavy cheeks and create a smooth line. My cheeks is becoming more fleshy every year even if i loose weight


----------



## kayart0803

Guys, pretty sure TomTom is a promoter from April31. Don't believe it.


----------



## sarah_Luv

kayart0803 said:


> Guys, pretty sure TomTom is a promoter from April31. Don't believe it.


I don't think she is promoter but can you PM me for the reason?


----------



## sarah_Luv

chardonnaylane said:


> I wonder if it is possible to do a cheek liposuction together with the full facelift or if they have to be done separatly? I have seen some amazing pictures on Fresh PS for cheek lipo that I have not found anywhere else. The Dr there seems to be doing exactly what i want and take away flabby heavy cheeks and create a smooth line. My cheeks is becoming more fleshy every year even if i loose weight


I guess I saw that same pictures too. It was jaw dropping result and really amazing. I want to have facial fat grafting but I think I need neck lipo just one area bc my chin becoming fleshy


----------



## chardonnaylane

kayart0803 said:


> Guys, pretty sure TomTom is a promoter from April31. Don't believe it.



do you know anyone else experienced/specialized in facelift only? I havent been able to find anyone like Dr Lee as I dont speak Korean so its difficult to research online


----------



## chardonnaylane

sarah_Luv said:


> I guess I saw that same pictures too. It was jaw dropping result and really amazing. I want to have facial fat grafting but I think I need neck lipo just one area bc my chin becoming fleshy



There was a girl on here that went to Fresh and posted pictures aswell and she looks amazing! The only thing that concerns me is that the surgeon there is not actually a plastic surgeon (certified) and that its pretty well known that alot of pictures online are photoshopped. They look too good to be true! Especially since he manages to literally erase the nasolabial fold which has been bugging me forever (i inherited mine since young age)


----------



## miame44

chardonnaylane said:


> I wonder if it is possible to do a cheek liposuction together with the full facelift or if they have to be done separatly? I have seen some amazing pictures on Fresh PS for cheek lipo that I have not found anywhere else. The Dr there seems to be doing exactly what i want and take away flabby heavy cheeks and create a smooth line. My cheeks is becoming more fleshy every year even if i loose weight


Yes, You can do cheek liposuction along with a full facelift.


----------



## chardonnaylane

miame44 said:


> Yes, You can do cheek liposuction along with a full facelift.


 Do you know if Dr Lee has experience with this? I havent been able to contact him in English yet if he can do both it would be great!


----------



## miame44

chardonnaylane said:


> Do you know if Dr Lee has experience with this? I havent been able to contact him in English yet if he can do both it would be great!


Yes, That is very similar to what I am going to do. I had to changed surgery date do to work now it will be in Feb.  You need to send pictures over he has a great English translator her name is Diane. This is her :
kakao id: area88english
watsapp and number :82 10 3049 7588

instagram: @area88plastics


----------



## miame44

kayart0803 said:


> Guys, pretty sure TomTom is a promoter from April31. Don't believe it.


You think so? I have an in-person consultation with Dr. Lee.


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> I found Dr. Lee website
> 
> http://area88ps.com/


Yes, do to work reasons. I had to change my surgery date to mid-Feb 2018. I will share my experiences and pictures when the surgery is done. He is by far the best facelift doctor I ever can find. I almost lost him. Because he moved. It took me one year to do research on him. The President of Association of Korean Anti-aging Research Society Plastic surgery for Facelift in Korea. This year is his third years. He is not only a surgeon for the facelift. He is also a teacher for the Facelift.


----------



## kayart0803

chardonnaylane said:


> do you know anyone else experienced/specialized in facelift only? I havent been able to find anyone like Dr Lee as I dont speak Korean so its difficult to research online


Sorry, I do not  if I do across any, I'll let you know.. Are you open to surgeons here in the U.S? I actually prefer surgeons in the U.S here more than sk due to its popularity.



miame44 said:


> You think so? I have an in-person consultation with Dr. Lee.


Yes, I'm 100% sure of it.


----------



## Mina1126

miame44 said:


> Yes, do to work reasons. I had to change my surgery date to mid-Feb 2018. I will share my experiences and pictures when the surgery is done. He is by far the best facelift doctor I ever can find. I almost lost him. Because he moved. It took me one year to do research on him. The President of Association of Korean Anti-aging Research Society Plastic surgery for Facelift in Korea. This year is his third years. He is not only a surgeon for the facelift. He is also a teacher for the Facelift.



I am going to contact him tomorrow to book an appointment between 23rd-25th March because i have holidays for 2 weeks and is good to be ready for summer.

Anyone interested to share a flat from airbnb, around 23rd-25th March please dm me


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> I am going to contact him tomorrow to book an appointment between 23rd-25th March because i have holidays for 2 weeks and is good to be ready for summer.
> 
> Anyone interested to share a flat from airbnb, around 23rd-25th March please dm me


We are in good hand. By the Time it's your surgery. I am done with mine. Let's then share experiences and photos. good luck with both!


----------



## Mina1126

Hello

I contacted Diana and she quoted me 13,000,000 Krw for SMAS lifting.
I believe it’s a total ripoff which I’m not willing to go ahead with.
I’m now looking for a different doctor 
Anyone got a different price ?


----------



## miame44

Hi Mina1126,

May I ask? For which area midface SMAS facelift only or full face SMAS?


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> Hello
> 
> I contacted Diana and she quoted me 13,000,000 Krw for SMAS lifting.
> I believe it’s a total ripoff which I’m not willing to go ahead with.
> I’m now looking for a different doctor
> Anyone got a different price ?


I know Dream Clinic quoted me $11,000,000Krw for Fullface SMAS facelift for experiences wise  no comparison to Dr.Lee. I am still going to Dr. Lee for his skills. That's is why I am wondering which area he quoted you. I am quoted for full face SMAS lift plus forehead endoscopic. I am wondering now if I was quoted high as well.


----------



## jamie82

I went in person to consult with Dr. Lee since I went to Seoul recently and want to share the feedback since it is difficult to find information on him. Diane did some of the coordination for the meeting up with him over kakao after my initial exchanges with Dr. Lee.

I didn't get the procedure however I left feeling very impressed with him. He's good looking to me,  youthful and poised, tall and dark (lol), also the reserved gentlemanly type. He was very nice to see me even though I arrived one hour early. The clinic looked very tastefully modern & spacious, new and clean. There were like 3 staff at the desk and 2 were in OR scrubs (he probably just finished a surgery). Didn't see Diane (the marketing person who coordinates enquires- but dr. lee answers the questions over email)

*Overall impression:* Dr Lee's attention to detail is amazing and he came across as very dedicated and sincere to his craft. He focuses only on anti aging / lifting procedures and used to practise at April 31. What I liked best about Dr. Lee is also very honest about the outcomes measured with my desired effects and wasn't pushy or salesy and the whole consult never felt rushed at all. He must have felt (and tweaked) my facial skin for like 5-10 mins? after hearing my concerns and then listened my possible plans to get vline / facelift. He commented that I looked younger and better in person than the photos I sent him but I joked about makeup masking my flaws since I sent him bare faced photos.

*Verdict on my case: *His opinion was that since I have thin skin, I have less tendency to sag so I could wait longer to consider a facelift. It would still benefit me if I get it now, since he showed me how I would look by lifting the portions that would be improved and essentially by repositioning fat / smas layers so I visually assess the possible difference - he said though I could get fat grafting for semi-perm effects at my age for now (35). I asked about the scarring and side burns and he showed his technique together with before and afters - I found it difficult to find the incision line and the sideburns were also preserved.

*Why I didn't get surgery: *TBH I was very tempted since he isn't that young (61 and I wonder how long more would he practice for) plus I could see the dramatic change & skill level in his work, however it wasn't so critical for me and he said it would last maybe 5-10 years and I would need to get it done again. I asked about alternatives in the meantime and he shared that thread lifting in my case would also be ineffective because it is harder for it to get the desired results on thin skin and there was a higher tendency for the threads to show if threads are aggressively used. I was very glad since other clinics have pushed for me to get threads when I asked about sagging concerns (none of the other clinics I went to consult mentioned this to me).

*His track record: *I requested too to see his b4 / afters and I must say they looked extremely impressive. It was VERY dramatic and the pics were the non photoshopped kind on his computer. He also showed an assorted variety with patients as young as 24? who got a facelift and he explained zygoma / vline combined with thick plump skin had a greater potential to sag. It looked AMAZING and I was impressed how he managed to restore cheek volume (some patients had sunken side faces after zygoma) and also how some faces turned into vline from U shaped faces.
The older patients must have also looked 20+ years younger after the face lifts to the extent their grey hair looked weird on a younger face. It wasn't the stretched out look you sometimes see on awfulplasticsurgery and looked very natural.

*Afterthoughts: *All in all, Dr. Lee said I didn't really need surgery for now unless I went through bone surgery in the near future. Also asked him for the quote and its 12m krw. Dr. Lee told me he to see him in maybe 5 years time or joked if in 10 years time then I could see his current colleague who is learning from him. And if later, his son who is practicing as a doctor and learning the craft. To sum, I had extremely good vibes with him and would choose him in a heartbeat IF I were older or if I went through a vline & had sagging.


----------



## Mina1126

miame44 said:


> I know Dream Clinic quoted me $11,000,000Krw for Fullface SMAS facelift for experiences wise  no comparison to Dr.Lee. I am still going to Dr. Lee for his skills. That's is why I am wondering which area he quoted you. I am quoted for full face SMAS lift plus forehead endoscopic. I am wondering now if I was quoted high as well.


This price of only full face !
How much he qouted


miame44 said:


> I know Dream Clinic quoted me $11,000,000Krw for Fullface SMAS facelift for experiences wise  no comparison to Dr.Lee. I am still going to Dr. Lee for his skills. That's is why I am wondering which area he quoted you. I am quoted for full face SMAS lift plus forehead endoscopic. I am wondering now if I was quoted high as well.


I made a mistake, the price is for full face not lateral facelift.


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> This price of only full face !
> How much he qouted
> 
> I made a mistake, the price is for full face not lateral facelift.



Same, since I am doing the forehead too. So is 19,000,000Krw in total. It also included the neck. Once Dr.Lee say full face SMAS has included the neck part. Also liposuction cheek, jaw and chin. SMAS Facelift is a very complicated lift has to be a very skillful doctor who can perform this kind of surgery. Because he needs to pull not just the skin also the SMAS tissues which are under the skin. And a skullful doctor does different directions as your facial anatomy are.(facial anatomy (muscles, fat pads, vasculature, nerves, and boney). So be careful when you go to someplace else. Do make sure the doctor is specializing SMAS facelift. Which Dr. Lee is. That is all he does nothing else. And I have seemed his work is beautifully done. Takes 10 to 15 Years out of you not j/k and can really last 10 years. His price for his skills is not expensive at all. We only have one face. Make sure you find the best one. Good luck. Once I am done with my surgery I will share with you my experiences.


----------



## Merose

jamie82 said:


> I went in person to consult with Dr. Lee since I went to Seoul recently and want to share the feedback since it is difficult to find information on him. Diane did some of the coordination for the meeting up with him over kakao after my initial exchanges with Dr. Lee.
> 
> I didn't get the procedure however I left feeling very impressed with him. He's good looking to me,  youthful and poised, tall and dark (lol), also the reserved gentlemanly type. He was very nice to see me even though I arrived one hour early. The clinic looked very tastefully modern & spacious, new and clean. There were like 3 staff at the desk and 2 were in OR scrubs (he probably just finished a surgery). Didn't see Diane (the marketing person who coordinates enquires- but dr. lee answers the questions over email)
> 
> *Overall impression:* Dr Lee's attention to detail is amazing and he came across as very dedicated and sincere to his craft. He focuses only on anti aging / lifting procedures and used to practise at April 31. What I liked best about Dr. Lee is also very honest about the outcomes measured with my desired effects and wasn't pushy or salesy and the whole consult never felt rushed at all. He must have felt (and tweaked) my facial skin for like 5-10 mins? after hearing my concerns and then listened my possible plans to get vline / facelift. He commented that I looked younger and better in person than the photos I sent him but I joked about makeup masking my flaws since I sent him bare faced photos.
> 
> *Verdict on my case: *His opinion was that since I have thin skin, I have less tendency to sag so I could wait longer to consider a facelift. It would still benefit me if I get it now, since he showed me how I would look by lifting the portions that would be improved and essentially by repositioning fat / smas layers so I visually assess the possible difference - he said though I could get fat grafting for semi-perm effects at my age for now (35). I asked about the scarring and side burns and he showed his technique together with before and afters - I found it difficult to find the incision line and the sideburns were also preserved.
> 
> *Why I didn't get surgery: *TBH I was very tempted since he isn't that young (61 and I wonder how long more would he practice for) plus I could see the dramatic change & skill level in his work, however it wasn't so critical for me and he said it would last maybe 5-10 years and I would need to get it done again. I asked about alternatives in the meantime and he shared that thread lifting in my case would also be ineffective because it is harder for it to get the desired results on thin skin and there was a higher tendency for the threads to show if threads are aggressively used. I was very glad since other clinics have pushed for me to get threads when I asked about sagging concerns (none of the other clinics I went to consult mentioned this to me).
> 
> *His track record: *I requested too to see his b4 / afters and I must say they looked extremely impressive. It was VERY dramatic and the pics were the non photoshopped kind on his computer. He also showed an assorted variety with patients as young as 24? who got a facelift and he explained zygoma / vline combined with thick plump skin had a greater potential to sag. It looked AMAZING and I was impressed how he managed to restore cheek volume (some patients had sunken side faces after zygoma) and also how some faces turned into vline from U shaped faces.
> The older patients must have also looked 20+ years younger after the face lifts to the extent their grey hair looked weird on a younger face. It wasn't the stretched out look you sometimes see on awfulplasticsurgery and looked very natural.
> 
> *Afterthoughts: *All in all, Dr. Lee said I didn't really need surgery for now unless I went through bone surgery in the near future. Also asked him for the quote and its 12m krw. Dr. Lee told me he to see him in maybe 5 years time or joked if in 10 years time then I could see his current colleague who is learning from him. And if later, his son who is practicing as a doctor and learning the craft. To sum, I had extremely good vibes with him and would choose him in a heartbeat IF I were older or if I went through a vline & had sagging.



Jamie82, are you talking about this doctor Lee? He looks very young, like early 40s - I cannot believe he is 61. Is there any confusing? Nobody starts opening a new clinic when they are about to retire.


----------



## jamie82

Yes thats him and he looks very youthful so I was surprised! I'm not sure if I heard wrongly  I shall ask him again though.


----------



## onlydbest

Okay, so this raving review is for this doctor and now a lot of people want to consult with but what happened to the original poster, Tomtom. Did you guys ever got responses privately? 

Sometimes it is hard to decipher real reviews from promoters.


----------



## miame44

Merose said:


> View attachment 3939139
> 
> 
> Jamie82, are you talking about this doctor Lee? He looks very young, like early 40s - I cannot believe he is 61. Is there any confusion? Nobody starts opening a new clinic when they are about to retire.



Even Dr.Lee is 61 but I don't think he that old even in person he looked young. I think is the best age. Which mean he got all the experiences he had for so many years of practices. I don't like Doctors in their 40+s to early 50s inexperiences. Best Is the mid 50s to 70s. In the US check realself.com so many Doctors are in their 75s+ still performing surgeries. All I know a good doctor is a good doctor as long he is healthy. I guessed I saw so many jobs he performs that makes me trust his skills. It's all beautifully done.  And I don't believe TomTom is a promoter. How can she describe her surgeries in a very detail ways? She might not even come to this site anymore since she did her surgeries so long ago. TomTom also shares all her second- third-time visit and did write in details. If you never did surgeries. it's really hard to describe like that. See Dr.Lee is so busy that he doesn't even care about putting English website. Because native Koreans are more then he can handle. He doesn't do promotions as well. That is why is so hard to find. Thanks to timing and his old assistance Brain BTW brain he is really nice and great. I think I bug him for almost 2 months to get Dr. Lee's info. And I went for an in-person consultation onClinic April 31 in Feb 2017. He even asks me to wait for one more year to do the extend SMAS facelift. So he sends me home and asks me to go back to him and do the surgery in 2018. He took video of me the whole time when we are doing a consultation. And he spends time not rushing at all explain what he is going to do for me to make me look the way I wishful. At the end, he took about 20 pictures of me in different angles and facial movement photos. He told me he wants to study it before the surgery. The first time, I went to so many Clinics never ever a doctor has this kind of passions and confidence for his work. I really think people should go for a consultation with Dr.Lee in person and see how you feel. He is not pushy type at all. A very gentleman type and very honest. He will go ahead straight and tell you what would work for you and what would not and he would rather ask you to leave then let you do the surgery you don't think the outcome would be good. Which he knew it won't help much. He will turn you down.


----------



## miame44

onlydbest said:


> Okay, so this raving review is for this doctor and now a lot of people want to consult with but what happened to the original poster, Tomtom. Did you guys ever got responses privately?
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to decipher real reviews from promoters.


Hi, Rather keep guessing if tom tom is a promoter. You should get an in-person consultation with Dr. Lee and feel how it goes. Listen to your heart is the best. Rather reading what other people share. You can read all the post but still, you didn't meet the most important person which is the doctor itself. Do you agree? That is why I went to Seoul so many times and visit so many Clinics and doctors. Because I want to see it for myself.


----------



## jamie82

^^^
Go in person to see the doctor like what @miame44 said rather than trying to second guess. You may feel differently about doctors when you meet them in person


----------



## Mina1126

miame44 said:


> Same, since I am doing the forehead too. So is 19,000,000Krw in total. It also included the neck. Once Dr.Lee say full face SMAS has included the neck part. Also liposuction cheek, jaw and chin. SMAS Facelift is a very complicated lift has to be a very skillful doctor who can perform this kind of surgery. Because he needs to pull not just the skin also the SMAS tissues which are under the skin. And a skullful doctor does different directions as your facial anatomy are.(facial anatomy (muscles, fat pads, vasculature, nerves, and boney). So be careful when you go to someplace else. Do make sure the doctor is specializing SMAS facelift. Which Dr. Lee is. That is all he does nothing else. And I have seemed his work is beautifully done. Takes 10 to 15 Years out of you not j/k and can really last 10 years. His price for his skills is not expensive at all. We only have one face. Make sure you find the best one. Good luck. Once I am done with my surgery I will share with you my experiences.


Have you been in touch with Dr. lee recently ! I have transferred some money to book an appointment and since then didn't hear back from Diana nor Dr lee !


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> Have you been in touch with Dr. lee recently ! I have transferred some money to book an appointment and since then didn't hear back from Diana nor Dr lee !


----------



## miame44

Really! did you contact Diane? Well, it's Chinese years. They might be off couple days. But I have chatted with Diane she always responds promptly.  When is your surgery?


----------



## Mina1126

miame44 said:


> Really! did you contact Diane? Well, it's Chinese years. They might be off couple days. But I have chatted with Diane she always responds promptly.  When is your surgery?


23rd March! 
It’s been over a week now ! Very strange !


----------



## Blessedapple

Mina1126 said:


> 23rd March!
> It’s been over a week now ! Very strange !




Hi Mina1126, im just a silence reader in purse forum, but just registered myself in purse forum, just to reply to the above post. I have read up this whole thread and thankful to the girls who shared Dr Lee's email contact here. As its really not easy to find a good surgeon for facelift. I have been emailing Dr Lee over past few days, he is really a good doctor i must say. As for Diane has started her own busines, so she will be out of Dr Lee's work. Hences that could be the reason why you couldn't contact Diane.

Also, im looking for a travel ps buddy to go together for 12 days , if anyone is interested? =)


----------



## Mina1126

Blessedapple said:


> Hi Mina1126, im just a silence reader in purse forum, but just registered myself in purse forum, just to reply to the above post. I have read up this whole thread and thankful to the girls who shared Dr Lee's email contact here. As its really not easy to find a good surgeon for facelift. I have been emailing Dr Lee over past few days, he is really a good doctor i must say. As for Diane has started her own busines, so she will be out of Dr Lee's work. Hences that could be the reason why you couldn't contact Diane.
> 
> Also, im looking for a travel ps buddy to go together for 12 days , if anyone is interested? =)



I have received a confirmation email by dr Lee.

I am going on 22nd of March for 10-12 days,
If you are interested to join me please let me know. I am looking for accommodation near the clinic.


----------



## Blessedapple

Mina1126 said:


> I have received a confirmation email by dr Lee.
> 
> I am going on 22nd of March for 10-12 days,
> If you are interested to join me please let me know. I am looking for accommodation near the clinic.



Hi Mina1126,

thanks for your reply. Have u booked confirmed on the date already? March im flying already in early march. Or are u open to other dates or month too?


----------



## Mina1126

I have paid a deposit and surgery date is already confirmed for 23rd March.
To be honest it's rather difficult to delay the surgery as I have an important wedding to attend in early June and than travelling from july for summer holidays , so i am worried about healing process if i delay the surgery.


----------



## Blessedapple

Mina1126 said:


> I have paid a deposit and surgery date is already confirmed for 23rd March.
> To be honest it's rather difficult to delay the surgery as I have an important wedding to attend in early June and than travelling from july for summer holidays , so i am worried about healing process if i delay the surgery.




Hi Mina1126, may i know how do i contact you? I think i can arrange to go with you after i come back from my trip, but i might have alittle request if you are able to stay 1 more day in seoul? By the way, Dr Lee mentioned that 12 days is required to stay in Seoul. So im checking with him now if a 10 days is good enough?


----------



## Mina1126

Blessedapple said:


> Hi Mina1126, may i know how do i contact you? I think i can arrange to go with you after i come back from my trip, but i might have alittle request if you are able to stay 1 more day in seoul? By the way, Dr Lee mentioned that 12 days is required to stay in Seoul. So im checking with him now if a 10 days is good enough?


Just sent you a private msg x


----------



## miame44

Blessedapple said:


> Hi Mina1126, im just a silence reader in purse forum, but just registered myself in purse forum, just to reply to the above post. I have read up this whole thread and thankful to the girls who shared Dr Lee's email contact here. As its really not easy to find a good surgeon for facelift. I have been emailing Dr Lee over past few days, he is really a good doctor i must say. As for Diane has started her own busines, so she will be out of Dr Lee's work. Hences that could be the reason why you couldn't contact Diane.
> 
> Also, im looking for a travel ps buddy to go together for 12 days , if anyone is interested? =)


I am going soon and will stay until March 12th. That's why I couldn't reach Diane. My surgery is this week. I better call in to confirm. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## Mina1126

miame44 said:


> I am going soon and will stay until March 12th. That's why I couldn't reach Diane. My surgery is this week. I better call in to confirm. Thank you so much for the info.


Dear Could you please share dr Lee number with me here, i am unable to reach him. Thank you


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Mina1126 said:


> Dear Could you please share dr Lee number with me here, i am unable to reach him. Thank you


Yes please share his contact details.


----------



## Jenaspring

Tom Tom said:


> Anti-aging must be one of the goals for those who is beauty conscious.
> To delay ageing of my face, I have tried various methods at different stages including the intake of supplements, injection of Botox and fillers, applying radio frequency treatment "Thermage" and ultra-sound treatment "Ulthera", adopting 'Acculift" minor surgery as well as PDO (thread lifting).
> Many people said that I look younger than my physical age (mid50's) but still my skin has sagged, especially around my jaw and the corners of my mouth. My neck suffered as well!
> I started thinking about "Facelift" as the ultimate solution to my problem, about a year ago.
> 
> Finally, after consultation and explanation by Dr. Joo Heon Lee, I had a facelift (with fat grafting) and neck lift on Sept 21 at the "April 31 Plastic Surgery Clinic" by him in Korea.
> 
> The surgery went well and I have a speedy recovery. It is amazing that I do not feel much suffering after surgery. The only unpleasant period was from the anaesthetic recovery but it only lasted for half a day. There was mild but bearable pain from my wound. My fear of having a" swollen pig face" never happened. I started to go out shopping on the 2nd post operation day!
> 
> On the third day, during my following up session, I could already see my sagging gone when my dressings were removed. My face and neck features were sharper and cleaner. I was very happy to see my new face, even though there were still some swellings and bruising.
> 
> I went back to Hong Kong on Oct 2, 10 days post operation. All sutures were removed. The swellings and bruising has now become less. Thanks must be given to Dr. Lee for his fine technique. The scars on my face were well hidden and they can hardly be seen. I am very happy to hear my husband (who is himself a Plastic Surgeon) and my good friends saying that I look natural with a prettier and younger face. Now I have already resumed my normal daily life except doing vigorous exercises.
> 
> I am very pleased with the result. Thank God that I have found the right surgeon to accomplish this difficult and delicate procedure.
> 
> In fact, it was quite a long selection and thinking process before I decided to choose Dr. Lee at April 31. There are a few options that I have considered.
> 
> Option 1: Doing the procedure in the USA where facelift is much more in demand. I dropped this idea because I understand that there is an aesthetic difference between the Asian and Western face.
> Option 2: Doing the procedure in Taiwan where I was referred to a plastic surgeon who applies a special "hook" technique. I had done a consultation with the surgeon last year. Again I dropped this option because I am skeptical about the effectiveness and the long lasting result of this technique. I am also uncomfortable with the clinic set up and the hygiene.
> Option 3: Doing it in Korea where plastic surgery is popular. It is not an easy decision too, because there are many hundreds  of plastic surgery clinics in Korea.
> 
> On my request , a well known Korean Plastic Surgeon, Dr. Choi Yeop, who did my upper and lower eyelid surgeries 2 years ago, recommended Dr. Lee of April 31. Dr. Choi said I must be careful in choosing the right surgeon. Facelift demands superior technique from a surgeon who has to avoid damaging the facial nerve. He also has to make nicely hidden scars. The tightening of the skin must look natural.
> 
> I learned from Dr. Choi that Dr. Lee is an experienced plastic surgeon who specialised in facelift. Dr. Lee always tried to improve his technique by regular cadaver dissections. He attends and contributes to facelift workshops conducted by Professor M. Stuzin in Miami, who is a world authority in facial aesthetics and ageing. They share anatomical knowledge between Asian and Western faces and the operation methods.
> 
> During the consultation with Dr. Lee, my husband was particularly comfortable with his professional analysis. There is absolutely no "hard sales talks" and no "puffing up" of his results. He told us what he can achieve and what he cannot. Dr. Lee can speak English well enough so that we don't need a translator for communication.
> Overall, we found Dr. Lee pleasant, professional and gave his patient confidence. We both identified Dr. Lee to be my facelift surgeon.
> 
> It still took me a few months to decide to have the surgery. With my husband's endorsement, I finally book my surgery date with Dr. Lee.
> 
> I want to share my experience to others who may be considering the same. Hopefully my experience can help to clear their mind of queries and fear, and they will make the right choice.



We went in for a facelift consult at Dr Lee's new place - Area88 , because of all the positive reviews like this post, and saw MANY women walking in and out of the place with a pig-swollen face (faces  tightly and unnaturally pulled back- and eyes almost swollen shut with swelling).   I and my friends were absolutely horrified.   

His prices are also high, twice the going rate.  I can't help thinking that there is a lot marketing behind this doctor.   Is this a real honest review?


From my person experience of consulting with him, he comes across as a nice doctor, someone who knows what he's talking about.  However, as I said, his clients - who were walking in and out while we were waiting -- are walking nightmares...


----------



## Jenaspring

miame44 said:


> Hi, Rather keep guessing if tom tom is a promoter. You should get an in-person consultation with Dr. Lee and feel how it goes. Listen to your heart is the best. Rather reading what other people share. You can read all the post but still, you didn't meet the most important person which is the doctor itself. Do you agree? That is why I went to Seoul so many times and visit so many Clinics and doctors. Because I want to see it for myself.


The original poster is obviously fake.  It's NOT a real review.  
If anyone is considering going to Korea.  I did it for you. Met him.  Saw his patients. 
This is a FAKE review - a promoter.


----------



## Jenaspring

miame44 said:


> Hi, Rather keep guessing if tom tom is a promoter. You should get an in-person consultation with Dr. Lee and feel how it goes. Listen to your heart is the best. Rather reading what other people share. You can read all the post but still, you didn't meet the most important person which is the doctor itself. Do you agree? That is why I went to Seoul so many times and visit so many Clinics and doctors. Because I want to see it for myself.


This poster is a promoter as well.  Just read everything she/he said, and how cleverly she's pushing you to contact the doctor...it's so obvious.  

I met the doctor in person, he comes across as warm and is a sympathetic person.  Not pushy, and doesn't try to sell you anything.  I really liked him.  

If his actual patients looked good (they looked horrible), I might have gone through with my Facelift, even if he charges double. 

So I suggest you all consult with multiple doctors, but more importantly..stay in the waiting room for 1~2 hrs so you can actually see their actual patients - and their work!  Pictures can be doctored- dont be fooled! 
 Look at their patients! And be VERY wary of the posters here.  Even real patients, they get a discount for positive reviews...just be careful.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Jenaspring said:


> We went in for a facelift consult at Dr Lee's new place - Area88 , because of all the positive reviews like this post, and saw MANY women walking in and out of the place with a pig-swollen face (faces  tightly and unnaturally pulled back- and eyes almost swollen shut with swelling).   I and my friends were absolutely horrified.
> 
> His prices are also high, twice the going rate.  I can't help thinking that there is a lot marketing behind this doctor.   Is this a real honest review?
> 
> 
> From my person experience of consulting with him, he comes across as a nice doctor, someone who knows what he's talking about.  However, as I said, his clients - who were walking in and out while we were waiting -- are walking nightmares...





Jenaspring said:


> We went in for a facelift consult at Dr Lee's new place - Area88 , because of all the positive reviews like this post, and saw MANY women walking in and out of the place with a pig-swollen face (faces  tightly and unnaturally pulled back- and eyes almost swollen shut with swelling).   I and my friends were absolutely horrified.
> 
> His prices are also high, twice the going rate.  I can't help thinking that there is a lot marketing behind this doctor.   Is this a real honest review?
> 
> From my person experience of consulting with him, he comes across as a nice doctor, someone who knows what he's talking about.  However, as I said, his clients - who were walking in and out while we were waiting -- are walking nightmares...


Hi Jenaspring
Sorry the post op patients scared you. However you should not be alarmed as they were probably back for their checkup a few days post. SMAS is deep and goes right down to the muscle and nothing like MACS lift or thread lift where you look great in 7 days. Professor Lee is the leading expert on SMAS in Korea and he is invited to conferences to lecture at conferences where top tier US Plastic Surgeons attends, I have managed to see the brochures of the conferences.
I also managed to see a few of his slides which makes me happy, because as I mentioned before elsewhere on PF, I can't register to see his b&a as it is all in Korean. Furthermore you need a Korean phone number for validation of your registration. The few slides I have seen which were up on the screen behind him at conferences are excellent. That's why he can charge what he charges at Professor level you are in good hands.  Pity you didn't get to see his b&a.
Any chance you can give me his phone number or email? I have not been able to get it off the internet.  Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Jenaspring

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Hi Jenaspring
> Sorry the post op patients scared you. However you should not be alarmed as they were probably back for their checkup a few days post. SMAS is deep and goes right down to the muscle and nothing like MACS lift or thread lift where you look great in 7 days. Professor Lee is the leading expert on SMAS in Korea and he is invited to conferences to lecture at conferences where top tier US Plastic Surgeons attends, I have managed to see the brochures of the conferences.
> I also managed to see a few of his slides which makes me happy, because as I mentioned before elsewhere on PF, I can't register to see his b&a as it is all in Korean. Furthermore you need a Korean phone number for validation of your registration. The few slides I have seen which were up on the screen behind him at conferences are excellent. That's why he can charge what he charges at Professor level you are in good hands.  Pity you didn't get to see his b&a.
> Any chance you can give me his phone number or email? I have not been able to get it off the internet.  Thanking you in advance.


This is another one of his promoters.  Thanks for replying to my comment within 5 minutes. 

His number? You probably know it already, since you seem to know him so well...


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Jenaspring said:


> This is another one of his promoters.  Thanks for replying to my comment within 5 minutes.
> 
> His number? You probably know it already, since you seem to know him so well...


Really Jenaspring I can assure you I have been a member of PF since from memory 2012.  Ask Miss Orange, she's seen my photos and PM with me a lot.  You are right to be cynical but your loss. BTW I have uploaded APGUJEONG's details on MissO's website.


----------



## onlydbest

Hi Jenaspring, it seems we are both looking at the same clinics( I will skip this are88 tho) but since your already there, I will just piggy-back on your consults (I will be there next week). Can I DM you?


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Really Jenaspring I can assure you I have been a member of PF since from memory 2015.  Ask Miss Orange, she's seen my photos and PM with me a lot.  You are right to be cynical but your loss. BTW I have uploaded APGUJEONG's details on MissO's website.


Finally as a return favour, why are you not giving me Prof Lee's details? 
I ned to get in touch with him.  His website is only in English in parts of it.  Anyway if you can find it in your heart to send it out...


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Finally as a return favour, why are you not giving me Prof Lee's details?
> I ned to get in touch with him.  His website is only in English in parts of it.  Anyway if you can find it in your heart to send it out...


Another forummer who can vouch for me is the FAMOUS KCOUTURE. We have known each other on PF since 2015.


----------



## MsMiss

I’ve been a silent reader for awhile but this thread really interested me. Is this dr lee as good as the reviews say or is he being promoted? MsOrange or Kcouture any thoughts?
And question if a mini lift done, would that still include the neck lift? 
And is it better to see a ps who specializes in Revisional eye lid and specialist in nose (broke my nose Year’s ago) 
Or get it done in 1 surgery?


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Grrrr that biaatch jenaspring gets up my nose. She is a freaking newbie, only joined Mar 2017!!!! Without checking my credentials she dismisses me as a promoter.  MsMiss I see you have been a forummer on PF since 2011 and I have since 2012! I quoted from memory earlier and thought it was 2015. Back then 5 years ago I was toying with get a Vline face but now at 67 I need a facelift. K Couture and I are Australians. I am going for the whole shebang.  Please read K Couture's guide to facelift as it is a very helpful resource.  You will see that a neck lift can be done with an facelift (in fact it is preferred that you combine the two if needed) but it will be priced separately that's all. I am also re-doing my eyes as it has been 27 years and my nose. My silicone implant is still great even though it is 31 years old but I want tip-plasty this time as it wasn't an option back in those days.  Yes you can go to one clinic and have the lot  done but I am going to go to one clinics for my eyes and nose together and my facelift elsewhere. I intend to stay at least 8 weeks because I want to be injected with Rejuran as recommended by K Couture and you need 4 rounds with 2 weeks in between.


----------



## Mina1126

Jenaspring said:


> We went in for a facelift consult at Dr Lee's new place - Area88 , because of all the positive reviews like this post, and saw MANY women walking in and out of the place with a pig-swollen face (faces  tightly and unnaturally pulled back- and eyes almost swollen shut with swelling).   I and my friends were absolutely horrified.
> 
> His prices are also high, twice the going rate.  I can't help thinking that there is a lot marketing behind this doctor.   Is this a real honest review?
> 
> 
> From my person experience of consulting with him, he comes across as a nice doctor, someone who knows what he's talking about.  However, as I said, his clients - who were walking in and out while we were waiting -- are walking nightmares...



Hi there 

I have been trying to contact dr lee but after I paid my deposit to secure my date, I can no longer reach him!

Miame44 shared here details of dr lee and his assistant!
Would you be kind enough to share with us his email and phone number 
Many thanks


----------



## Blessedapple

Hi,

can anyone share Dr Lee's contacts?


----------



## Jenaspring

onlydbest said:


> Hi Jenaspring, it seems we are both looking at the same clinics( I will skip this are88 tho) but since your already there, I will just piggy-back on your consults (I will be there next week). Can I DM you?


I really wish I could be more of a help, but I'm leaving for the States next week.  
Yes, you can DM me, however, I stopped consulting for Facelifts, since I know I wont have time for it now.  

Actually,  I'll probably need YOUR help since I plan to go back later this year to try again.


----------



## Jenaspring

People asking for Dr Lee's phone #, *I don't have it. *
(I thought I filled out an inquiry form, but it might not be this place but another)..in any case
My Korean family and I took a cab to their location - which is listed on their website at the bottom.
They're open with patients walking in and out, but not very busy.

Here are the prices they quoted me;
6.5~7k for a mini facelift - the kind that only last 3 years -- (not FULL smas)
Fat graft (3k first , 2~3k 2nd top-up)
They charge almost double but do give you a small discount if you pay cash.
I left without their business card because I wasn't interested enough to go back.


I'm an American (and Korean), but I have a very big family who lives in Seoul Korea, and no one knows this doctor here.  But he seems to be very popular and well known online-- why is that?

Everyone in Korea knows the Aone doctor for facelifts though.
Korean people thinks he's a complete BS'er..who ruins faces..a total scammer- a businessman.  So if you're considering the Aone doctor next, because of his YouTube videos.. don't.   Locals don't go to him.  He was my next consideration but my Korean family stopped me.

Also be very careful of the posters here and other blogs and forums, even if they've been posting or blogging for years... Promoting is a job, and some people have been doing it for years, and make friends.  They're either paid a lot of money or get free or discounted surgeries for helping them.

I'm not lying here, but you should be very skeptical of everyone, EVEN ME.
Just be careful.


----------



## Blessedapple

Hi sheonlylooks25 and ladies, 

Dr Lee replied to me this morning already. Thank God! 
I can confirm that this is Dr Lee's email. 

jj2197@naver.com
And His clinic number is 02- 511-8880

I believe a good plastic surgeon only practice 1 kind of of procedure that is his specialty. Previously I went to see Dr Chung from eve plastic surgery to redo my epicanthoplasty. I can vouch that Dr Chung is the expert in this field. And Dr Chung only do eyes. He was referred to me by a Taiwan plastic surgeon Dr Kao. 
I only go for the best, therefore I have chosen Dr Lee to do my facelift, since he is the head of facelift in Korea, and he only dedicated  doing facelift or any lifts alone. Yes, although his fees is more expensive, but I have only 1 face,so Im sure it's all worth it and I'm in good hands. 

Hope this helps and I won't be mistaken as an poser or advertiser.



SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Finally as a return favour, why are you not giving me Prof Lee's details?
> I ned to get in touch with him.  His website is only in English in parts of it.  Anyway if you can find it in your heart to send it out...


----------



## Jenaspring

Blessedapple said:


> Hi sheonlylooks25 and ladies,
> 
> Dr Lee replied to me this morning already. Thank God!
> I can confirm that this is Dr Lee's email.
> 
> jj2197@naver.com
> And His clinic number is 02- 511-8880
> 
> I believe a good plastic surgeon only practice 1 kind of of procedure that is his specialty. Previously I went to see Dr Chung from eve plastic surgery to redo my epicanthoplasty. I can vouch that Dr Chung is the expert in this field. And Dr Chung only do eyes. He was referred to me by a Taiwan plastic surgeon Dr Kao.
> I only go for the best, therefore I have chosen Dr Lee to do my facelift, since he is the head of facelift in Korea, and he only dedicated  doing facelift or any lifts alone. Yes, although his fees is more expensive, but I have only 1 face,so Im sure it's all worth it and I'm in good hands.
> 
> Hope this helps and I won't be mistaken as an poser or advertiser.



When I went in for my consult with Dr Lee, he consulted with me about other parts of my face, he does everything too- like every PS doctor in Korea.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Blessedapple said:


> Hi sheonlylooks25 and ladies,
> 
> Dr Lee replied to me this morning already. Thank God!
> I can confirm that this is Dr Lee's email.
> 
> jj2197@naver.com
> And His clinic number is 02- 511-8880
> 
> I believe a good plastic surgeon only practice 1 kind of of procedure that is his specialty. Previously I went to see Dr Chung from eve plastic surgery to redo my epicanthoplasty. I can vouch that Dr Chung is the expert in this field. And Dr Chung only do eyes. He was referred to me by a Taiwan plastic surgeon Dr Kao.
> I only go for the best, therefore I have chosen Dr Lee to do my facelift, since he is the head of facelift in Korea, and he only dedicated  doing facelift or any lifts alone. Yes, although his fees is more expensive, but I have only 1 face,so Im sure it's all worth it and I'm in good hands.
> 
> Hope this helps and I won't be mistaken as an poser or advertiser.


Jenaspring of course didn’t offer her frigging help even though she went there. Rabid bit*h!!!! Thanks BlessedApple


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Jenaspring said:


> People asking for Dr Lee's phone #, *I don't have it. *
> (I thought I filled out an inquiry form, but it might not be this place but another)..in any case
> My Korean family and I took a cab to their location - which is listed on their website at the bottom.
> They're open with patients walking in and out, but not very busy.
> 
> Here are the prices they quoted me;
> 6.5~7k for a mini facelift - the kind that only last 3 years -- (not FULL smas)
> Fat graft (3k first , 2~3k 2nd top-up)
> They charge almost double but do give you a small discount if you pay cash.
> I left without their business card because I wasn't interested enough to go back.
> 
> 
> I'm an American (and Korean), but I have a very big family who lives in Seoul Korea, and no one knows this doctor here.  But he seems to be very popular and well known online-- why is that?
> 
> Everyone in Korea knows the Aone doctor for facelifts though.
> Korean people thinks he's a complete BS'er..who ruins faces..a total scammer- a businessman.  So if you're considering the Aone doctor next, because of his YouTube videos.. don't.   Locals don't go to him.  He was my next consideration but my Korean family stopped me.
> 
> Also be very careful of the posters here and other blogs and forums, even if they've been posting or blogging for years... Promoting is a job, and some people have been doing it for years, and make friends.  They're either paid a lot of money or get free or discounted surgeries for helping them.
> 
> I'm not lying here, but you should be very skeptical of everyone, EVEN ME.
> Just be careful.


Since you ONLY JOINED PF in March 2017 and obviously HAVEN’T BOTHERED to read ALL the threads you would KNOW Prof Lee only left April31 at the end of last year! Ignorant bit*ch. Check your facts before you call me a promoter!!!!!!!


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Blessedapple said:


> Hi sheonlylooks25 and ladies,
> 
> Dr Lee replied to me this morning already. Thank God!
> I can confirm that this is Dr Lee's email.
> 
> jj2197@naver.com
> And His clinic number is 02- 511-8880
> 
> I believe a good plastic surgeon only practice 1 kind of of procedure that is his specialty. Previously I went to see Dr Chung from eve plastic surgery to redo my epicanthoplasty. I can vouch that Dr Chung is the expert in this field. And Dr Chung only do eyes. He was referred to me by a Taiwan plastic surgeon Dr Kao.
> I only go for the best, therefore I have chosen Dr Lee to do my facelift, since he is the head of facelift in Korea, and he only dedicated  doing facelift or any lifts alone. Yes, although his fees is more expensive, but I have only 1 face,so Im sure it's all worth it and I'm in good hands.
> 
> Hope this helps and I won't be mistaken as an poser or advertiser.


LOL I only just saw your last sentence now. “Hope this helps and I won't be mistaken as an poser or advertiser.”
Waiting for Jenaspring to jump in and go bit*ch crazy and tell you that!!! She actually “liked” your post!! Probably too ignorant to understand what “like” means!!! LMAO


Jenaspring said:


> People asking for Dr Lee's phone #, *I don't have it. *
> (I thought I filled out an inquiry form, but it might not be this place but another)..in any case
> My Korean family and I took a cab to their location - which is listed on their website at the bottom.
> They're open with patients walking in and out, but not very busy.
> 
> Here are the prices they quoted me;
> 6.5~7k for a mini facelift - the kind that only last 3 years -- (not FULL smas)
> Fat graft (3k first , 2~3k 2nd top-up)
> They charge almost double but do give you a small discount if you pay cash.
> I left without their business card because I wasn't interested enough to go back.
> 
> 
> I'm an American (and Korean), but I have a very big family who lives in Seoul Korea, and no one knows this doctor here.  But he seems to be very popular and well known online-- why is that?
> 
> Everyone in Korea knows the Aone doctor for facelifts though.
> Korean people thinks he's a complete BS'er..who ruins faces..a total scammer- a businessman.  So if you're considering the Aone doctor next, because of his YouTube videos.. don't.   Locals don't go to him.  He was my next consideration but my Korean family stopped me.
> 
> Also be very careful of the posters here and other blogs and forums, even if they've been posting or blogging for years... Promoting is a job, and some people have been doing it for years, and make friends.  They're either paid a lot of money or get free or discounted surgeries for helping them.
> 
> I'm not lying here, but you should be very skeptical of everyone, EVEN ME.
> Just be careful.


LOL “Korean people thinks he's a complete BS'er..who ruins faces..a total scammer” - if u had bothered to read the posts on PF u would KNOW that!!!


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Blessedapple said:


> Hi sheonlylooks25 and ladies,
> 
> Dr Lee replied to me this morning already. Thank God!
> I can confirm that this is Dr Lee's email.
> 
> jj2197@naver.com
> And His clinic number is 02- 511-8880
> 
> I believe a good plastic surgeon only practice 1 kind of of procedure that is his specialty. Previously I went to see Dr Chung from eve plastic surgery to redo my epicanthoplasty. I can vouch that Dr Chung is the expert in this field. And Dr Chung only do eyes. He was referred to me by a Taiwan plastic surgeon Dr Kao.
> I only go for the best, therefore I have chosen Dr Lee to do my facelift, since he is the head of facelift in Korea, and he only dedicated  doing facelift or any lifts alone. Yes, although his fees is more expensive, but I have only 1 face,so Im sure it's all worth it and I'm in good hands.
> Hope this helps and I won't be mistaken as an poser or advertiser.


Hey BlessesApple
I managed to find Area 88's FB page today, there isn't much on it except for the logo and his charity work in some African country but on the side panel you can message them and their phone number is there.  However I think when you typed in you transposed the numbers
it should end in 8808 according to his FB page.  Hmmm NOW if you got your number off their business card, you may be correct and the FB page is wrong.
PLEASE update your progress. I hope you won't be shy about showing your pics like MissO!!


----------



## chardonnaylane

Why are everyone getting so upset here? I think Dr Lee seems knowledgeable but it is very difficult to know the local doctors that don't promote to foreigners. I have seen some of the AOne doctors facelift patients IRL and thought some of them looked good but also some terrible lip work so hard to tell about his skills really. 

Everyone feel free to add your recommended facelift doctor recommendation to this list  Jenaspring if you come across someone please let us know 

Ladies who are going to Dr Lee, how are you doing?


----------



## chardonnaylane

Have anyone got any experience with this surgeon from VIP? He seems to be doing a high SMAS lift also and the B/A's look good 

http://www.vippskorea.com/about-vip/vip-doctor.html


----------



## jamie82

I think Dr. Lee is honest. He turned me down for facelift, said I looked pretty still and asked me to come back when I'm older.  He definitely vibed well with me. Also SMAS lifts cost about 10m krw on average across clinics give or take, plus minus 2-3m krw depending on the clinic profile. 

From the before afters he showed, they don't look photoshopped and the interesting part I noticed was his sideburn management (sideburns don't disappear like other docs). I don't know if he's the best, he may not be since there are many talented facelift docs in korea? The ones I've heard are good too are Dr. Jo, ex dream, no idea where he is... and Apujeong PS (aka asps the clinic below TFD) does good lifts as well. Probably way more good ones and depends on your chemistry with the doctor too.

As for swollen faces. SMAS full facelifts are invasive lol and you can't judge a surgeon based on the patients recently operated on. I do agree that many promoters here so the best thing is to go there and meet the docs f2f, one person's meat is another's poison.


----------



## Mina1126

Just an update, 
Booked my flight and accommodation for 23rd of March, a little worried though !


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Mina1126 said:


> Just an update,
> Booked my flight and accommodation for 23rd of March, a little worried though !


Worried about? Or are scared of surgery and going under GA?


----------



## Mina1126

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Worried about? Or are scared of surgery and going under GA?



Initially I had whats app conversation about procedures and costs with Diana who apparently was Dr Lee’s assistant,


----------



## Mina1126

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Worried about? Or are scared of surgery and going under GA?


Initially I had whats app conversation about procedures and costs with Diana who apparently was Dr Lee’s assistant. She told me to book a date I would need to deposit $1000, after I deposited the money(about a month ago) I couldn’t reach Diana anymore, so I tried to contact Dr. Lee through the information that are available at his webpage, but no luck there, until Blessed Apple from this forum shared Dr. Lee’ email address with me! I contacted Dr. Lee and he respond back last Friday informed me about details of my surgery.
Also few bad reviews that makes me a little nervous  

Did u have SMAS with Dr.Lee ! Where are your scars ! I am so worried about scaring


----------



## chardonnaylane

Mina1126 said:


> Initially I had whats app conversation about procedures and costs with Diana who apparently was Dr Lee’s assistant. She told me to book a date I would need to deposit $1000, after I deposited the money(about a month ago) I couldn’t reach Diana anymore, so I tried to contact Dr. Lee through the information that are available at his webpage, but no luck there, until Blessed Apple from this forum shared Dr. Lee’ email address with me! I contacted Dr. Lee and he respond back last Friday informed me about details of my surgery.
> Also few bad reviews that makes me a little nervous
> 
> Did u have SMAS with Dr.Lee ! Where are your scars ! I am so worried about scaring



What were the bad reviews and where did you read them?


----------



## Mina1126

Check this video out 
explains Facelift


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

I found this b&a showing on scars at Regen.
The other one in Korean, I can't recall where I got it from.


----------



## MissOrange

MsMiss said:


> I’ve been a silent reader for awhile but this thread really interested me. Is this dr lee as good as the reviews say or is he being promoted? MsOrange or Kcouture any thoughts?
> And question if a mini lift done, would that still include the neck lift?
> And is it better to see a ps who specializes in Revisional eye lid and specialist in nose (broke my nose Year’s ago)
> Or get it done in 1 surgery?


Hi @MsMiss, I have changed my mind. I have removed Dr Lee of area88 from my facelift list and put Dr Lee of ASPS on the top of my smas facelift wishlist as he did a smas facelift on someone famous on this PF and I saw her picture and wow, she looks natural and 20 years younger! Also if I read a negative review, I get scared, so Jenaspring's review of the patients she saw in the waiting room scared me off area88's Dr Lee as did the 12-13 million smas price tag! Yikes! Remember even smas facelifts are not permanent and may only last 5 years! Can't keep paying the price of a car for plastic surgery that will only last 5-10 years. I heard one PF member has had 4 facelifts! That's 4 cars or the deposit on a home!

A mini lift sounds like it would last 3 years. A neck lift is different.

Yes I would advise you find a ps who specialises in eyelids and one who specialises in noses. Best to find the best surgeon for each procedure even if it means going to different clinics for your surgery.


----------



## miame44

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Hi Jenaspring
> Sorry the post op patients scared you. However you should not be alarmed as they were probably back for their checkup a few days post. SMAS is deep and goes right down to the muscle and nothing like MACS lift or thread lift where you look great in 7 days. Professor Lee is the leading expert on SMAS in Korea and he is invited to conferences to lecture at conferences where top tier US Plastic Surgeons attends, I have managed to see the brochures of the conferences.
> I also managed to see a few of his slides which makes me happy, because as I mentioned before elsewhere on PF, I can't register to see his b&a as it is all in Korean. Furthermore you need a Korean phone number for validation of your registration. The few slides I have seen which were up on the screen behind him at conferences are excellent. That's why he can charge what he charges at Professor level you are in good hands.  Pity you didn't get to see his b&a.
> Any chance you can give me his phone number or email? I have not been able to get it off the internet.  Thanking you in advance.


Yes, I ask and ask so far no one can do the BEST SMAS FACELIFT in Korea. He even wrote a book how to perform. He wants you to know exactly what have you got yourself in to. Great doctor. Once I am better I will share some photos with you guys.


----------



## miame44

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> I found this b&a showing on scars at Regen.
> The other one in Korean, I can't recall where I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993514


Hi Dear, Please do not go to Regens. No doctor can perform so call the true extended SMAS facelift.  Please trust us. Dr. Lee has so many patients he doesn't even bother to hire a translator. That is because native Korean know him is famous.


----------



## miame44

Mina1126 said:


> Dear Could you please share dr Lee number with me here, i am unable to reach him. Thank you


Yes, *82.2.511.8808 e-mail is jj2197naver.com
I just came back with my surgery. You will love it. I went shopping the next day. And went back to my hotel after surgery. I would love to share my experience with you.*


----------



## miame44

Blessedapple said:


> Hi sheonlylooks25 and ladies,
> 
> Dr Lee replied to me this morning already. Thank God!
> I can confirm that this is Dr Lee's email.
> 
> jj2197@naver.com
> And His clinic number is 02- 511-8880
> 
> I believe a good plastic surgeon only practice 1 kind of of procedure that is his specialty. Previously I went to see Dr Chung from eve plastic surgery to redo my epicanthoplasty. I can vouch that Dr Chung is the expert in this field. And Dr Chung only do eyes. He was referred to me by a Taiwan plastic surgeon Dr Kao.
> I only go for the best, therefore I have chosen Dr Lee to do my facelift, since he is the head of facelift in Korea, and he only dedicated  doing facelift or any lifts alone. Yes, although his fees is more expensive, but I have only 1 face,so Im sure it's all worth it and I'm in good hands.
> 
> Hope this helps and I won't be mistaken as an poser or advertiser.



Totally agreed! He is the best Facelift surgeon in Korea. Even among all plastic surgery industries, he is very famous. Yes, I believed that too! I only have one face. I want to go to the best. Just had my SMAS facelift done by Dr. Lee. super happy with the result.  And the recovery is better than what I intended to be expected. Although I am still swelling. I'm po up 14 days. Dr. Lee told me I can see a full result in 2 and 1/2 months. I can't even see scars. He hind it very well. He also wants me to send him 14 days later of my scars's photos to let me know if I need to take the medication he prescribed. Which if I am a bad healer with scars take the medication and my scars would be completely gone.


----------



## chardonnaylane

any updates on the facelift patients from Dr Lee?


----------



## Yiseul

MissOrange said:


> Hi @MsMiss, I have changed my mind. I have removed Dr Lee of area88 from my facelift list and put Dr Lee of ASPS on the top of my smas facelift wishlist as he did a smas facelift on someone famous on this PF and I saw her picture and wow, she looks natural and 20 years younger!


Hey MissOrange, I have checked ASPS website. By Dr Lee whom you’re referring to? Dr Lee Min Gu (mid aged male) or Dr Lee Min Ah (female around her 40s)???


----------



## Jublee332

Has anyone had experience with VIP plastic surgery centre? Thinking of getting a rhino with Dr lee there . If anyone can share I’d rly appreciate it! Xx


----------



## Nana1225

Blessedapple said:


> can anyone share Dr Lee's contacts?


Hi, Dr. Lee office information is here.
Tel: +82-2511-8808
Email: area88lee@gmail.com

I finished SMAS facelift with Dr. Lee on Jan.15 2018. He is very professional on SMAS facelift. I stayed at Korea only for two weeks. The amazing thing is that I can go shopping on the second day of the surgery. Two weeks later, when I returned to the United States, my family could not see any scars on my face. Dr. Lee is the best on SMAS facelift surgery.


----------



## Nana1225

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Worried about? Or are scared of surgery and going under GA?


If you are doing with Dr. Lee that is no scared on your face.


----------



## Blessedapple

Hi all,

I just did my facelift and neck lift with Dr Lee from Area88. I'm still in post op 12 days. I just had my stitches all removed 2 days ago. My face swell quite a bit after the stitches removed, but today after I woke up, the swell has gone down quite alot. I still eat some spicy hence the swelling. 
What I can share is that I'm really impressed with Dr Lee's skills and he really knows what he's doing, besides being a very caring and gracious doctor. Though he is more expensive, I will still recommend him to anyone, because he is indeed the best facelift surgeon, and the "teacher" of facelift in Korea!  Like many others, I have only 1 face, so I will only go for the best, knowing that I'm in good hands.
I see most of his patients are Koreans. The swelling and face bandages is common if you do facelift. So I don't see why the freak out when seeing people's face in bandage or swelling,if scare of the swelling or bandage, then I will advise u not to do any facelift at all.

I'm really impressed with his professionalism and his skills, and indeed worth the price paid. I will readily recommend him to anyone who's looking to do facelift if price is not an issue. Thumbs up for Dr Lee.
Hth~


----------



## MsMiss

Blessedapple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just did my facelift and neck lift with Dr Lee from Area88. I'm still in post op 12 days. I just had my stitches all removed 2 days ago. My face swell quite a bit after the stitches removed, but today after I woke up, the swell has gone down quite alot. I still eat some spicy hence the swelling.
> What I can share is that I'm really impressed with Dr Lee's skills and he really knows what he's doing, besides being a very caring and gracious doctor. Though he is more expensive, I will still recommend him to anyone, because he is indeed the best facelift surgeon, and the "teacher" of facelift in Korea!  Like many others, I have only 1 face, so I will only go for the best, knowing that I'm in good hands.
> I see most of his patients are Koreans. The swelling and face bandages is common if you do facelift. So I don't see why the freak out when seeing people's face in bandage or swelling,if scare of the swelling or bandage, then I will advise u not to do any facelift at all.
> 
> I'm really impressed with his professionalism and his skills, and indeed worth the price paid. I will readily recommend him to anyone who's looking to do facelift if price is not an issue. Thumbs up for Dr Lee.
> Hth~


----------



## MsMiss

Glad to hear recovery going well.would you share b&a photos?


----------



## Mimimari

Its over a month since i did full face and neck SMAS with doctor Lee. 
I do not want to comment on my final result for now until at least 3 months.
However i will write about my experience with Dr. lee, surgery and recovery.

On my appointment with Dr. lee i was very comfortable and felt he is a professional and skilled facelift surgeon. He was very calm explaining the procedure and recovery, right after the consultation i settled with the payment and went in for my surgery.
After waking up which was about 11pm, i was in lots of pain and discomfort throughout the night and was given painkillers to ease the pain which did not really help, for that i had a little sleep until next morning. The next day my pain was almost gone but i was exhausted, Dr. discharged  me the next morning and i went back to my hotel to rest. 
The next day all pain and discomfort were gone, i was swollen and had some bruises with numbness which is normal,  i visited doctor every couple of days for check up and to wash my hair at the clinic.
My scars are still visible and i believe it would take few more months to get red of them. 
So far i cannot complain about my experience and result, however like any other cosmetic surgery, you need to allow 6 months to see and judge the actual result.


----------



## Victoria2004

miame44 said:


> Yes, *82.2.511.8808 e-mail is jj2197naver.com
> I just came back with my surgery. You will love it. I went shopping the next day. And went back to my hotel after surgery. I would love to share my experience with you.*


Hi Miame44, I wasn’t able to PM you so posting on the forum. May I know if you are loving your result from the facelift, and if there’s anything you would have done differently? How long did your scars remain visible?

 I’ve emailed Dr Lee but still waiting to hear back from him. Thinking of doing the procedure end June. Do you happen to know the nearest hotel close by Dr Lee’s clinic? Thanks!

Rgds
Vic


----------



## kkttyy

miame44 said:


> I had visit South Korea many times just for consultations.  I also did my nose revision and none incisional eyelid surgery with Dream. Which I am very happy with the result. If anyone wants to know who is good for what I have the lists. Or which clinics' doctors are best for what surgeries. You can feel free to ask me. I have spent 2 years doing my research in South Korea for the best doctors for different areas. Not in general what Clinics are the best.  I also have my blacklists on some clinics to avoid from. Good luck every one.


 
Hi, Can you share this list with me?  please PM, if you prefer...


----------



## phoebebuffey

miame44 said:


> Yes, That is very similar to what I am going to do. I had to changed surgery date do to work now it will be in Feb.  You need to send pictures over he has a great English translator her name is Diane. This is her :
> kakao id: area88english
> watsapp and number :82 10 3049 7588
> 
> instagram: @area88plastics


This kakao ID didn’t work for me! Do they have a new one?


----------



## Polyglot

Hi Nana1225
I emailed Dr Lee earlier on today, hopefully I’d hear back from him soon, I am hoping to have a SMAS facelift done in December (it’s going to be really cold, but it’s the only time I can take time off). I have no idea where and how long to stay in Seoul. Would you mind sharing your experience? Any recommendations?
Cheers



Nana1225 said:


> Hi, Dr. Lee office information is here.
> Tel: +82-2511-8808
> Email: area88lee@gmail.com
> 
> I finished SMAS facelift with Dr. Lee on Jan.15 2018. He is very professional on SMAS facelift. I stayed at Korea only for two weeks. The amazing thing is that I can go shopping on the second day of the surgery. Two weeks later, when I returned to the United States, my family could not see any scars on my face. Dr. Lee is the best on SMAS facelift surgery.





Nana1225 said:


> Hi, Dr. Lee office information is here.
> Tel: +82-2511-8808
> Email: area88lee@gmail.com


----------



## Polyglot

miame44 said:


> Same, since I am doing the forehead too. So is 19,000,000Krw in total. It also included the neck. Once Dr.Lee say full face SMAS has included the neck part. Also liposuction cheek, jaw and chin. SMAS Facelift is a very complicated lift has to be a very skillful doctor who can perform this kind of surgery. Because he needs to pull not just the skin also the SMAS tissues which are under the skin. And a skullful doctor does different directions as your facial anatomy are.(facial anatomy (muscles, fat pads, vasculature, nerves, and boney). So be careful when you go to someplace else. Do make sure the doctor is specializing SMAS facelift. Which Dr. Lee is. That is all he does nothing else. And I have seemed his work is beautifully done. Takes 10 to 15 Years out of you not j/k and can really last 10 years. His price for his skills is not expensive at all. We only have one face. Make sure you find the best one. Good luck. Once I am done with my surgery I will share with you my experiences.


Hi everyone
I'm new to this forum and have been reading lots of posts/discussions about Dr Lee and wow, I'm astounded at the increase of prices quoted in Jan 2018 (full face SMAS which included a neck lift at 19 million KWR) to the one I just got - August 2018 (Lower lateral SMAS: KRW 9 million, Brow lift: KWR 8 million, Neck lift: KRW 10 million = whopping 27 million KWR!!!). Certainly something to ponder upon.


----------



## EvaCandy

Polyglot said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new to this forum and have been reading lots of posts/discussions about Dr Lee and wow, I'm astounded at the increase of prices quoted in Jan 2018 (full face SMAS which included a neck lift at 19 million KWR) to the one I just got - August 2018 (Lower lateral SMAS: KRW 9 million, Brow lift: KWR 8 million, Neck lift: KRW 10 million = whopping 27 million KWR!!!). Certainly something to ponder upon.



Hi Polyglot!
I have send so many emails to the Dr. Lee both at rea88lee@gmail.com and area88face@gmail.com and he hasn't responded to any of my email. I have sent at least 7 emails since April. Did he reply to your email? Did you call his office?  I am also looking for a SMAS face lift but not sure how to reach him. Also I am concerned if I get a procedure done with him and something goes wrong he won't be responsive.


----------



## Polyglot

EvaCandy said:


> Hi Polyglot!
> I have send so many emails to the Dr. Lee both at rea88lee@gmail.com and area88face@gmail.com and he hasn't responded to any of my email. I have sent at least 7 emails since April. Did he reply to your email? Did you call his office?  I am also looking for a SMAS face lift but not sure how to reach him. Also I am concerned if I get a procedure done with him and something goes wrong he won't be responsive.


Hi EvaCandy
I got contacted Dr Lee via Kakao. Someone kindly gave me the contact details and here it is: 
http://pf.kakao.com/_Yxbntxl
Good luck!


----------



## EvaCandy

Polyglot said:


> Hi EvaCandy
> I got contacted Dr Lee via Kakao. Someone kindly gave me the contact details and here it is:
> http://pf.kakao.com/_Yxbntxl
> Good luck!


Polyglot, thanks a lot for sharing his Kakao contact info. I added him!


----------



## Vanilla707

Hi Tom Tom

May I ask how old are you? I have made plan to see Dr Joo for my first consultation. Thank you for your thorough review.




Tom Tom said:


> Anti-aging must be one of the goals for those who is beauty conscious.
> To delay ageing of my face, I have tried various methods at different stages including the intake of supplements, injection of Botox and fillers, applying radio frequency treatment "Thermage" and ultra-sound treatment "Ulthera", adopting 'Acculift" minor surgery as well as PDO (thread lifting).
> Many people said that I look younger than my physical age (mid50's) but still my skin has sagged, especially around my jaw and the corners of my mouth. My neck suffered as well!
> I started thinking about "Facelift" as the ultimate solution to my problem, about a year ago.
> 
> Finally, after consultation and explanation by Dr. Joo Heon Lee, I had a facelift (with fat grafting) and neck lift on Sept 21 at the "April 31 Plastic Surgery Clinic" by him in Korea.
> 
> The surgery went well and I have a speedy recovery. It is amazing that I do not feel much suffering after surgery. The only unpleasant period was from the anaesthetic recovery but it only lasted for half a day. There was mild but bearable pain from my wound. My fear of having a" swollen pig face" never happened. I started to go out shopping on the 2nd post operation day!
> 
> On the third day, during my following up session, I could already see my sagging gone when my dressings were removed. My face and neck features were sharper and cleaner. I was very happy to see my new face, even though there were still some swellings and bruising.
> 
> I went back to Hong Kong on Oct 2, 10 days post operation. All sutures were removed. The swellings and bruising has now become less. Thanks must be given to Dr. Lee for his fine technique. The scars on my face were well hidden and they can hardly be seen. I am very happy to hear my husband (who is himself a Plastic Surgeon) and my good friends saying that I look natural with a prettier and younger face. Now I have already resumed my normal daily life except doing vigorous exercises.
> 
> I am very pleased with the result. Thank God that I have found the right surgeon to accomplish this difficult and delicate procedure.
> 
> In fact, it was quite a long selection and thinking process before I decided to choose Dr. Lee at April 31. There are a few options that I have considered.
> 
> Option 1: Doing the procedure in the USA where facelift is much more in demand. I dropped this idea because I understand that there is an aesthetic difference between the Asian and Western face.
> Option 2: Doing the procedure in Taiwan where I was referred to a plastic surgeon who applies a special "hook" technique. I had done a consultation with the surgeon last year. Again I dropped this option because I am skeptical about the effectiveness and the long lasting result of this technique. I am also uncomfortable with the clinic set up and the hygiene.
> Option 3: Doing it in Korea where plastic surgery is popular. It is not an easy decision too, because there are many hundreds  of plastic surgery clinics in Korea.
> 
> On my request , a well known Korean Plastic Surgeon, Dr. Choi Yeop, who did my upper and lower eyelid surgeries 2 years ago, recommended Dr. Lee of April 31. Dr. Choi said I must be careful in choosing the right surgeon. Facelift demands superior technique from a surgeon who has to avoid damaging the facial nerve. He also has to make nicely hidden scars. The tightening of the skin must look natural.
> 
> I learned from Dr. Choi that Dr. Lee is an experienced plastic surgeon who specialised in facelift. Dr. Lee always tried to improve his technique by regular cadaver dissections. He attends and contributes to facelift workshops conducted by Professor M. Stuzin in Miami, who is a world authority in facial aesthetics and ageing. They share anatomical knowledge between Asian and Western faces and the operation methods.
> 
> During the consultation with Dr. Lee, my husband was particularly comfortable with his professional analysis. There is absolutely no "hard sales talks" and no "puffing up" of his results. He told us what he can achieve and what he cannot. Dr. Lee can speak English well enough so that we don't need a translator for communication.
> Overall, we found Dr. Lee pleasant, professional and gave his patient confidence. We both identified Dr. Lee to be my facelift surgeon.
> 
> It still took me a few months to decide to have the surgery. With my husband's endorsement, I finally book my surgery date with Dr. Lee.
> 
> I want to share my experience to others who may be considering the same. Hopefully my experience can help to clear their mind of queries and fear, and they will make the right choice.


----------



## EvaCandy

Vanilla707 said:


> Hi Tom Tom
> 
> May I ask how old are you? I have made plan to see Dr Joo for my first consultation. Thank you for your thorough review.


I also made an appointment with him for a consultation. My appointment is on November 12. When is yours?


----------



## Vanilla707

EvaCandy said:


> I also made an appointment with him for a consultation. My appointment is on November 12. When is yours?


My appointment is going to be on the 10th
Nov. Will you be in Seoul for the weekend?  If so, let’s keep in touch


----------



## EvaCandy

Vanilla707 said:


> My appointment is going to be on the 10th
> Nov. Will you be in Seoul for the weekend?  If so, let’s keep in touch


I'll arrive around 8:00 pm on Sunday Nov. 11. I will PM you my contact info.


----------



## Mimimari

Hi everyone it has been 6 months since my facelift.
So where to start , hmmm i am very happy and love my new face,  so natural and the scares are not that visible, (i have to admit that at first i panicked that my scars wont fade away) i was expecting more lift in my forehead but perhaps i wouldn't look natural.
To everyone who is considering facelift you need to know SMAS is a natural facelift and maybe not for everyone who prefer more of a dramatic facelift however it is perfectly works for me as i didnt wanna end up looking like M jackson lol

Dr Lee is an experienced and confident doctor lil pricey but worth every penny  
Thanks DOC


----------



## EvaCandy

Mimimari said:


> Hi everyone it has been 6 months since my facelift.
> So where to start , hmmm i am very happy and love my new face,  so natural and the scares are not that visible, (i have to admit that at first i panicked that my scars wont fade away) i was expecting more lift in my forehead but perhaps i wouldn't look natural.
> To everyone who is considering facelift you need to know SMAS is a natural facelift and maybe not for everyone who prefer more of a dramatic facelift however it is perfectly works for me as i didnt wanna end up looking like M jackson lol
> 
> Dr Lee is an experienced and confident doctor lil pricey but worth every penny
> Thanks DOC



did you also do a fat graft or only face lift and brow lift?


----------



## Mimimari

EvaCandy said:


> did you also do a fat graft or only face lift and brow lift?


No i did not do fat grafting, doctor recommended it would be better if i do it after one year or so


----------



## EvaCandy

Mimimari said:


> No i did not do fat grafting, doctor recommended it would be better if i do it after one year or so


I totally agree with Dr. Lee's assessment and recommendation. I have an appointment with him on November 12. His fee is ridiculously high but seems he is really good at facelift. thanks a lot for the feedback.


----------



## Tongpafool

miame44 said:


> I had visit South Korea many times just for consultations.  I also did my nose revision and none incisional eyelid surgery with Dream. Which I am very happy with the result. If anyone wants to know who is good for what I have the lists. Or which clinics' doctors are best for what surgeries. You can feel free to ask me. I have spent 2 years doing my research in South Korea for the best doctors for different areas. Not in general what Clinics are the best.  I also have my blacklists on some clinics to avoid from. Good luck every one.


I’m planning on doing smas and endoscopic forehead. What’s your recommendation on best doctors and clinics?


----------



## Tongpafool

chardonnaylane said:


> Have anyone got any experience with this surgeon from VIP? He seems to be doing a high SMAS lift also and the B/A's look good
> 
> http://www.vippskorea.com/about-vip/vip-doctor.html


I’ve been searching for over a year now and not a whole lot on facelift.  I did contacted vip with Jessica and got quoted $15k for smas and neck, and $6k for endoscopic Forehead. I am holding off cuz I feel it’s way high. 
I was so excited when I came across this thread as many agree that it’s hard to find a doctor specialized in facelift. But then as I kept reading this I get cold sweat and hot sweat. I just don’t know who to trust here. Can someone show some prof of pic if you had gone to Dr Lee plz!


----------



## Tongpafool

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> I found this b&a showing on scars at Regen.
> The other one in Korean, I can't recall where I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993514


My opinion this is bad scarring. This said Regen but on google it said from Dr Lee work at April31. Who’s work is this for real?


----------



## kana_b

Tongpafool said:


> My opinion this is bad scarring. This said Regen but on google it said from Dr Lee work at April31. Who’s work is this for real?


i found this pic at cookie ps lol
http://www.cookips.com/face-lifting/face-lifting02.html


----------



## Tongpafool

kana_b said:


> i found this pic at cookie ps lol
> http://www.cookips.com/face-lifting/face-lifting02.html


I hope it’s a positive find right? It’s all in Korean. If you don’t mind translating plz


----------



## kana_b

Tongpafool said:


> I hope it’s a positive find right? It’s all in Korean. If you don’t mind translating plz


i believe it's positive because the sentence underlined means "Cookie High Up Lift incision progress".
i don't read korean. you can use OCR to translate. my favorite OCR is "Google translate" app for smartphone


----------



## Tongpafool

Has anyone had work done with VIP ps? Especially smas face/neck. I really can’t find anything negative about them. I’m leaning toward them in March. The price is more than I can afford  but do like the fact that they’re very prompt on responding to my emails. I hope it’s not because they’re not busy and looking for business. Plz share any information you have. Thanks


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Say what you will about Regen but I love this SMAS result.
She's a famous Thai fortune teller so I guess due to her psychic abilities she would know how her fl would turn out. LO.


----------



## Tongpafool

Wow! That’s amazing result. I’m going in March 2019, and haven’t decided on a clinic yet. Leaning toward VIP. Anyone done work with them? Or heard of any bad reviews? Please share. So nervous.


----------



## 1st timer

Thank you for finding dr.Lee’s new clinic and handy contacts. Been trying to find him too. How’s your surgery gone? Hope you recovers well miame.


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> Wow! That’s amazing result. I’m going in March 2019, and haven’t decided on a clinic yet. Leaning toward VIP. Anyone done work with them? Or heard of any bad reviews? Please share. So nervous.


Hi Tongpafool, I’ve been sending you messages.


----------



## Tongpafool

Hi, didn’t get any messages. I did changed my member name. That could be the reason?


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> Hi, didn’t get any messages. I did changed my member name. That could be the reason?


Are you still going in March. Have you contacted clinics yet? I have contacted a few. Let me know if if you want to know.


----------



## OMAoma

3ofswords said:


> Are you still going in March. Have you contacted clinics yet? I have contacted a few. Let me know if if you want to know.


Hi <i am going toVIPin april 2019 for  High smas


----------



## 3ofswords

I’m going in March. How much is the price that they gave you for the procedure?


----------



## OMAoma

3ofswords said:


> I’m going in March. How much is the price that they gave you for the procedure?


----------



## OMAoma

10000$ . i  have already been in VIP  for Rino 5 years in 2014.  now i am going for Highsmas


----------



## Tongpafool

Hi, depending on what you’re having done. I was quoted $21,000 for forehead, smas face & neck. When in March are you going?


----------



## OMAoma

Tongpafool said:


> Hi, depending on what you’re having done. I was quoted $21,000 for forehead, smas face & neck. When in March are you going?


i am going 23 of April


----------



## Tongpafool

OMAoma said:


> i am going 23 of April


What clinic have you decided on? I


3ofswords said:


> Are you still going in March. Have you contacted clinics yet? I have contacted a few. Let me know if if you want to know.


so far I only been contacting vip. What other clinics have you talk to and your feel and thought about them? Please share.  And which one did you decided on?


----------



## Tongpafool

OMAoma said:


> i am going 23 of April


Which clinic did you decided on?


----------



## OMAoma

Tongpafool said:


> Which clinic did you decided on?


i am going to VIP only . i  had rino  in VIP 5 years ago.


----------



## Tongpafool

3ofswords said:


> Are you still going in March. Have you contacted clinics yet? I have contacted a few. Let me know if if you want to know.


Can you share those clinics you have talked to? I’m still planning on going end of March but haven’t make any deposit yet. Lots of anxiety and am terrified of the unknown.


----------



## Tongpafool

OMAoma said:


> i am going to VIP only . i  had rino  in VIP 5 years ago.


I’m a bit worry because I can’t find too many reviews on face for vip.  It’s kinda on the pricey side too.  I hope dr. Lee is good.  Their website is very professional and they’re very prompt on answering my questions and that’s what I really like about it so far.  It’s assuring that you had great experience with them before. Do you mind share some of your b4 and after pics?


----------



## OMAoma

Tongpafool said:


> I’m a bit worry because I can’t find too many reviews on face for vip.  It’s kinda on the pricey side too.  I hope dr. Lee is good.  Their website is very professional and they’re very prompt on answering my questions and that’s what I really like about it so far.  It’s assuring that you had great experience with them before. Do you mind share some of your b4 and after pics?


sorry , my english is not good . but I understand everything. i can share my photo by whats app please send me your whats app  number .  I made upper Bleforoplasty and rino inVIP .


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> Hi, depending on what you’re having done. I was quoted $21,000 for forehead, smas face & neck. When in March are you going?[/QUOT
> What exactly is highmass
> 
> 
> Tongpafool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share those clinics you have talked to? I’m still planning on going end of March but haven’t make any deposit yet. Lots of anxiety and am terrified of the unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> Email conversation with ASPS,Regen,JW. I don’t think I’m going with Regen. I don’t remember which one but one of them want me to make a deposit and do a review before I even get to meet them. I didn’t reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> Can you share those clinics you have talked to? I’m still planning on going end of March but haven’t make any deposit yet. Lots of anxiety and am terrified of the unknown.


I’m not comfortable with giving a deposit since I don’t know which clinic I’m going with yet. I’m scared too, but I tell myself If I need change I have to take a leap. (And prayers)


----------



## Tongpafool

@3pdswords I don’t have WhatsApp yet. Will let you know once I set one up. Maybe you can pm me instead.


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> @3pdswords I don’t have WhatsApp yet. Will let you know once I set one up. Maybe you can pm me instead.


I just sent you a message supposed as a PM let me know if you got it.


----------



## Tongpafool

3ofswords said:


> I just sent you a message supposed as a PM let me know if you got it.


No, got no message yet.


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> Hi, depending on what you’re having done. I was quoted $21,000 for forehead, smas face & neck. When in March are you going?





Tongpafool said:


> @3pdswords I don’t have WhatsApp yet. Will let you know once I set one up. Maybe you can pm me instead.


I'm going to Korea March 17. I think I'll be having the surgery at ASPS. JW also has given me a consultation appointment for March 19, the day after I get there. Get in touch if you will be there at the same time.


----------



## Tongpafool

3ofswords said:


> I'm going to Korea March 17. I think I'll be having the surgery at ASPS. JW also has given me a consultation appointment for March 19, the day after I get there. Get in touch if you will be there at the same time.





3ofswords said:


> I'm going to Korea March 17. I think I'll be having the surgery at ASPS. JW also has given me a consultation appointment for March 19, the day after I get there. Get in touch if you will be there at the same time.



I’m going the same time too! So you haven’t decided on a clinic yet? I finally put down a deposit for VIP clinic. I have a good feel toward this clinic and I hope I made the right choice.   Ideally I want to go there and talk to multiple clinics first then make my decision after.  But my time was limited and want to make sure I have a set appointment.


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> I’m going the same time too! So you haven’t decided on a clinic yet? I finally put down a deposit for VIP clinic. I have a good feel toward this clinic and I hope I made the right choice.   Ideally I want to go there and talk to multiple clinics first then make my decision after.  But my time was limited and want to make sure I have a set appointment.


Really what made you decide to go to VIP? And when is your surgery?. None of the two clinics have asked for a deposit yet, ASPS told me  I should get my surgery on the 19th since I am only staying there for 11 days. Please get in touch I want to know how yours went.


----------



## Tongpafool

3ofswords said:


> Really what made you decide to go to VIP? And when is your surgery?. None of the two clinics have asked for a deposit yet, ASPS told me  I should get my surgery on the 19th since I am only staying there for 11 days. Please get in touch I want to know how yours went.



You can’t really believe everything you read on the internet anymore. How I decided on vip? I had comfort in reading his bio.  The consultant has been wonderful so far too, quick response to all my questions and I love that! I emailed several clinics too, some don’t even respond, some took days to reply and this is just the first stage.  I feel if they can’t even response to me now to take my money then what would happen later when I needed help if I have complication?! All this just gut feelings so GOD please help me


----------



## Tongpafool

Tongpafool said:


> You can’t really believe everything you read on the internet anymore. How I decided on vip? I had comfort in reading his bio.  The consultant has been wonderful so far too, quick response to all my questions and I love that! I emailed several clinics too, some don’t even respond, some took days to reply and this is just the first stage.  I feel if they can’t even response to me now to take my money then what would happen later when I needed help if I have complication?! All this just gut feelings so GOD please help me


What were their quotes from those clinics you talked to?


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> You can’t really believe everything you read on the internet anymore. How I decided on vip? I had comfort in reading his bio.  The consultant has been wonderful so far too, quick response to all my questions and I love that! I emailed several clinics too, some don’t even respond, some took days to reply and this is just the first stage.  I feel if they can’t even response to me now to take my money then what would happen later when I needed help if I have complication?! All this just gut feelings so GOD please help me


I totally understand.


Tongpafool said:


> What were their quotes from tthose clinics you talked to For neck lift and facelift. The Line wants 18,000..00 USD, JW wants 14,000.000 KRW


----------



## Tongpafool

3ofswords said:


> I totally understand.



JK quoted endo-forehead 6,000,000 krw, face & neck 15,000,000 krw.


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> JK quoted endo-forehead 6,000,000 krw, face & neck 15,000,000 krw.


I just got an email from ASPS asking for 10% deposit. How much did you give as a deposit?


----------



## Tongpafool

3ofswords said:


> I just got an email from ASPS asking for 10% deposit. How much did you give as a deposit?



My wasn’t per percentage. They just ask for $1,000 which will apply towards the total. Non refundable if I cancel.


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> My wasn’t per percentage. They just ask for $1,000 which will apply towards the total. Non refundable if I cancel.


What airline are you going with? Where flying Sunday night.


----------



## Tongpafool

3ofswords said:


> What airline are you going with? Where flying Sunday night.





3ofswords said:


> What airline are you going with? Where flying Sunday night.





3ofswords said:


> What airline are you going with? Where flying Sunday night.



Delta Airlines on Saturday afternoon. What about you?


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> Delta Airlines on Saturday afternoon. What about you?


Asiana, Sunday night. I was trying to fly Saturday but it’s more expensive. Do you have any lay over?


----------



## Tongpafool

Tongpafool said:


> No, got no message yet.





Tongpafool said:


> Delta Airlines on Saturday afternoon. What about you?



No,  direct flight from Detroit. Ugh...can’t figure out how to pm you instead of writing everything here.


----------



## 3ofswords

Tongpafool said:


> No,  direct flight from Detroit. Ugh...can’t figure out how to pm you instead of writing everything here.


I was thinking the same exact thing. I wish we could just text each other


----------



## honeybunny99

OMAoma said:


> sorry , my english is not good . but I understand everything. i can share my photo by whats app please send me your whats app  number .  I made upper Bleforoplasty and rino inVIP .


how was your rhino experience at VIP? I'm looking to go there for rib rhino!


----------



## OMAoma

honeybunny99 said:


> how was your rhino experience at VIP? I'm looking to go there for rib rhino!


I am happy with the  result  of myrib rhino in VIP ,I am going there  for High smas in april


----------



## utcucduoi

Blessedapple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just did my facelift and neck lift with Dr Lee from Area88. I'm still in post op 12 days. I just had my stitches all removed 2 days ago. My face swell quite a bit after the stitches removed, but today after I woke up, the swell has gone down quite alot. I still eat some spicy hence the swelling.
> What I can share is that I'm really impressed with Dr Lee's skills and he really knows what he's doing, besides being a very caring and gracious doctor. Though he is more expensive, I will still recommend him to anyone, because he is indeed the best facelift surgeon, and the "teacher" of facelift in Korea!  Like many others, I have only 1 face, so I will only go for the best, knowing that I'm in good hands.
> I see most of his patients are Koreans. The swelling and face bandages is common if you do facelift. So I don't see why the freak out when seeing people's face in bandage or swelling,if scare of the swelling or bandage, then I will advise u not to do any facelift at all.
> 
> I'm really impressed with his professionalism and his skills, and indeed worth the price paid. I will readily recommend him to anyone who's looking to do facelift if price is not an issue. Thumbs up for Dr Lee.
> Hth~


----------



## utcucduoi

Hi Bessedapple, how are you healing from the facelift with doctor Lee?  I've reading this PF blog and will go with Dr. Lee for my face and neck lifts next March 2020.  I just hope he is the best as you and others had mentioned.  I am from the US so your honest feedback is very important to me.  Please kindly share your thoughts and pictures?


----------



## utcucduoi

Mimimari said:


> Its over a month since i did full face and neck SMAS with doctor Lee.
> I do not want to comment on my final result for now until at least 3 months.
> However i will write about my experience with Dr. lee, surgery and recovery.
> 
> On my appointment with Dr. lee i was very comfortable and felt he is a professional and skilled facelift surgeon. He was very calm explaining the procedure and recovery, right after the consultation i settled with the payment and went in for my surgery.
> After waking up which was about 11pm, i was in lots of pain and discomfort throughout the night and was given painkillers to ease the pain which did not really help, for that i had a little sleep until next morning. The next day my pain was almost gone but i was exhausted, Dr. discharged  me the next morning and i went back to my hotel to rest.
> The next day all pain and discomfort were gone, i was swollen and had some bruises with numbness which is normal,  i visited doctor every couple of days for check up and to wash my hair at the clinic.
> My scars are still visible and i believe it would take few more months to get red of them.
> So far i cannot complain about my experience and result, however like any other cosmetic surgery, you need to allow 6 months to see and judge the actual result.


----------



## utcucduoi

Hi mimimari, it's been six months since your last post.  How is your facelift?  Are you happy with the results?  Please share some pictures.  After reading your posts and others regarding Doctor Lee Ju-Hun at Area88, I decided to see him next March for my face and neck lifts.  Your honest feedback is very important to me.  Thank you!


----------



## shaunical

Hi is anyone going to Korea for facelift, please pm me as I would like to join ...and I would like a facelift surgery too.


----------



## shaunical

Hi 3ofswords, have you gone to Korea yet, please pm me as I would like to join you. thanks


----------



## OMAoma

shaunical said:


> Hi is anyone going to Korea for facelift, please pm me as I would like to join ...and I would like a facelift surgery too.


hi  I am planning tohave facelift 24ofApril  in VIP


----------



## utcucduoi

OMAoma said:


> hi  I am planning tohave facelift 24ofApril  in VIP


My facelift long list has gone down from eight clinics to two on the short list: VIP and Area88. I go in October.  Please let us know how your goes.


----------



## utcucduoi

Where did you stay while you're in his care?  I am torn between VIP and Area88.  VIP offers free overnight stays airport pickups.  I'll be on my own with Area88 but Dr. Lee's skills maybe better... I don't know... both of them seem good.


----------



## OMAoma

utcucduoi said:


> Where did you stay while you're in his care?  I am torn between VIP and Area88.  VIP offers free overnight stays airport pickups.  I'll be on my own with Area88 but Dr. Lee's skills maybe better... I don't know... both of them seem good.


hi, i will  stay  in their apartment .Ihave already made rino and   upper blephoraplasty    inVIP   in 2014


----------



## utcucduoi

OMAoma said:


> hi, i will  stay  in their apartment .Ihave already made rino and   upper blephoraplasty    inVIP   in 2014


Your facelift procedure is in two days.  Are you in Korea now?  How do you feel?  Best of luck and please keep us posted.  I'm very interested.  VIP and Area88 are on my short list for face/neck lifts.


----------



## Mary Wang

shaunical said:


> Hi is anyone going to Korea for facelift, please pm me as I would like to join ...and I would like a facelift surgery too.


Hi,
I'll be in Korea in October, and I got a quote from Dr, Lee Area88. When are you planing to go and which clinic?


----------



## utcucduoi

Mary Wang said:


> Hi,
> I'll be in Korea in October, and I got a quote from Dr, Lee Area88. When are you planing to go and which clinic?


I’m thinking of going to Dr. Lee at Area88 in October also for the face and neck lifts but I’ll be there in m


----------



## utcucduoi

utcucduoi said:


> I’m thinking of going to Dr. Lee at Area88 in October also for the face and neck lifts but I’ll be there in m


Same here! I haven’t book yet but thinking of doing the face and neck lifts with Dr Lee Area88 in October. I’m flying to Korea in May for a consultation with him and six other places. I never have ps in Korea and just a little scare of doing such an important procedure without meeting the doctors first. What made your decision to choose Dr Lee?


----------



## OMAoma

utcucduoi said:


> Same here! I haven’t book yet but thinking of doing the face and neck lifts with Dr Lee Area88 in October. I’m flying to Korea in May for a consultation with him and six other places. I never have ps in Korea and just a little scare of doing such an important procedure without meeting the doctors first. What made your decision to choose Dr Lee?


hello, I  made already rin oand  upper eyes in VIP  5 years ago   and some  of my friends following my recomendation also made  smas and  eyes .thatis why iam goingnow again   to meet  Doctor  Lee from VIP


----------



## honeybunny99

OMAoma said:


> hello, I  made already rin oand  upper eyes in VIP  5 years ago   and some  of my friends following my recomendation also made  smas and  eyes .thatis why iam goingnow again   to meet  Doctor  Lee from VIP


do you mind sharing your before and after pics from VIP in a private message? I would love to see the results because I'm thinking of going there too for eyes and nose. Have you noticed any changes to your rhino after 5 years? did you do rib rhino?


----------



## shaunical

Mary Wang said:


> Hi,
> I'll be in Korea in October, and I got a quote from Dr, Lee Area88. When are you planing to go and which clinic?


I have no idea which clinic to go. Can I join you ? I would like to do a proper survey before doing the facelift. Cannot afford to make any mistakes. please reply.


----------



## Mary Wang

shaunical said:


> I have no idea which clinic to go. Can I join you ? I would like to do a proper survey before doing the facelift. Cannot afford to make any mistakes. please reply.


Hi,
Do you have a kakao Id? I also looking for a good doctor for the facelift, and I can't afford to get a facelift revision.


----------



## utcucduoi

OMAoma said:


> hello, I  made already rin oand  upper eyes in VIP  5 years ago   and some  of my friends following my recomendation also made  smas and  eyes .thatis why iam goingnow again   to meet  Doctor  Lee from VIP


I've decided to go with VIP for the face/neck lifts and eye revision.  At first I was planning to go with area88 but their website is so limited, they don't offer any aftercare.  I just feel better with VIP from the get go.  Did you have your procedure?  How did it go?


----------



## shaunical

Mary Wang said:


> Hi,
> Do you have a kakao Id? I also looking for a good doctor for the facelift, and I can't afford to get a facelift revision.



Sorry Mary, What is Kakao ID ? First time writing here. Are you a Singaporean ? Perhaps we all should gather together and go as a group. It will be fun ya.


----------



## Mary Wang

Mina1126 said:


> I have received a confirmation email by dr Lee.
> 
> I am going on 22nd of March for 10-12 days,
> If you are interested to join me please let me know. I am looking for accommodation near the clinic.


Hi Mina1126,
Please share your results. I'm also interesting in the SMAS lift. Thank you


----------



## Mary Wang

Nana1225 said:


> If you are doing with Dr. Lee that is no scared on your face.


Could you share your pictures from the facelift? I'm also planing to get my done. Thank you


----------



## Mimimari

Hey everyone

I am writing a review for 1 year PO facelift with doctor Lee at Area88.
So I had a V-line surgery at Cinderella 3 years ago which was ok but would not recommend it, 2 years after that I decided to have a facelift/neck/forehead because...
After reading the reviews I decided to go ahead with Dr, Lee, however, I am not happy with my $10k facelift/neck (Forehead done by Dr, lee's colleague and I am more or less satisfied) at all, feels like I wasted the $$$ and that really bothers me. I am in my early 30's and my main concern expressed to Dr, Lee was double layers of skin when I smile and wanted to have a more firm/ prominent jawline and get rid of double chin when I smile, unfortunately, this issue has not been resolved at all and I deeply regret my decision. I can barely see any different and left with double skin layers and droopy cheek.

Year on and now I am looking into finding a good doctor to improve my face without leaving scars and trust me it's so frustrating.
I've searched for forehead contouring/shaving and found doctor Kim which is more famous with Korean, now it's few weeks PO but the result is really good and I received great comments about it.
Dr, Kim suggested that if I do not wish to do a facelift, he can do a cheek lift through my lower eyelids without leaving any scare. while I was at his clinic for forehead and eyebrows contouring I saw his patients with cheek lift, the result was great so I am planning to get a cheek lift with dr, Kim in September to improve my smile layers.
BTW Dr, Kim is the only one that performs brow bone shaving through a small incision in the headline.
I also did lateral canthoplasty with Dr Kim

Who else is unhappy with their results with Dr, Lee?


----------



## utcucduoi

Mimimari said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am writing a review for 1 year PO facelift with doctor Lee at Area88.
> So I had a V-line surgery at Cinderella 3 years ago which was ok but would not recommend it, 2 years after that I decided to have a facelift/neck/forehead because...
> After reading the reviews I decided to go ahead with Dr, Lee, however, I am not happy with my $10k facelift/neck (Forehead done by Dr, lee's colleague and I am more or less satisfied) at all, feels like I wasted the $$$ and that really bothers me. I am in my early 30's and my main concern expressed to Dr, Lee was double layers of skin when I smile and wanted to have a more firm/ prominent jawline and get rid of double chin when I smile, unfortunately, this issue has not been resolved at all and I deeply regret my decision. I can barely see any different and left with double skin layers and droopy cheek.
> 
> Year on and now I am looking into finding a good doctor to improve my face without leaving scars and trust me it's so frustrating.
> I've searched for forehead contouring/shaving and found doctor Kim which is more famous with Korean, now it's few weeks PO but the result is really good and I received great comments about it.
> Dr, Kim suggested that if I do not wish to do a facelift, he can do a cheek lift through my lower eyelids without leaving any scare. while I was at his clinic for forehead and eyebrows contouring I saw his patients with cheek lift, the result was great so I am planning to get a cheek lift with dr, Kim in September to improve my smile layers.
> BTW Dr, Kim is the only one that performs brow bone shaving through a small incision in the headline.
> I also did lateral canthoplasty with Dr Kim
> 
> Who else is unhappy with their results with Dr, Lee?


I'm sorry to read you're not happy with the result.  I've been waiting for your one year update... Dr. Lee of Area88 has been at the top of my list but now I wonder...  do you have kakaotalk?  May I pm you?  Mine is ut691962.


----------



## utcucduoi

OMAoma said:


> hi  I am planning tohave facelift 24ofApril  in VIP[/QUOTE
> Did you have the facelift?  How did it go?


----------



## Mary Wang

Mimimari said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am writing a review for 1 year PO facelift with doctor Lee at Area88.
> So I had a V-line surgery at Cinderella 3 years ago which was ok but would not recommend it, 2 years after that I decided to have a facelift/neck/forehead because...
> After reading the reviews I decided to go ahead with Dr, Lee, however, I am not happy with my $10k facelift/neck (Forehead done by Dr, lee's colleague and I am more or less satisfied) at all, feels like I wasted the $$$ and that really bothers me. I am in my early 30's and my main concern expressed to Dr, Lee was double layers of skin when I smile and wanted to have a more firm/ prominent jawline and get rid of double chin when I smile, unfortunately, this issue has not been resolved at all and I deeply regret my decision. I can barely see any different and left with double skin layers and droopy cheek.
> 
> Year on and now I am looking into finding a good doctor to improve my face without leaving scars and trust me it's so frustrating.
> I've searched for forehead contouring/shaving and found doctor Kim which is more famous with Korean, now it's few weeks PO but the result is really good and I received great comments about it.
> Dr, Kim suggested that if I do not wish to do a facelift, he can do a cheek lift through my lower eyelids without leaving any scare. while I was at his clinic for forehead and eyebrows contouring I saw his patients with cheek lift, the result was great so I am planning to get a cheek lift with dr, Kim in September to improve my smile layers.
> BTW Dr, Kim is the only one that performs brow bone shaving through a small incision in the headline.
> I also did lateral canthoplasty with Dr Kim
> 
> Who else is unhappy with their results with Dr, Lee?


Hi Mimimari,
Could I have your kakao ID? Thank you


----------



## summer victoria

utcucduoi said:


> Hi Bessedapple, how are you healing from the facelift with doctor Lee?  I've reading this PF blog and will go with Dr. Lee for my face and neck lifts next March 2020.  I just hope he is the best as you and others had mentioned.  I am from the US so your honest feedback is very important to me.  Please kindly share your thoughts and pictures?


----------



## summer victoria

Hi have you done with your surgery? How is the result as I am very tempting and been reading here trying to figure out which doctor to go


----------



## summer victoria

shaunical said:


> Sorry Mary, What is Kakao ID ? First time writing here. Are you a Singaporean ? Perhaps we all should gather together and go as a group. It will be fun ya.


Hi I am interested to find out more too and I am a Singaporean. Have your done the surgery?


----------



## chardonnaylane

3ofswords said:


> I just sent you a message supposed as a PM let me know if you got it.



Have you done your surgery yet in ASPS ? What was the cost for a facelift?


----------



## MY56

Mimimari said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am writing a review for 1 year PO facelift with doctor Lee at Area88.
> So I had a V-line surgery at Cinderella 3 years ago which was ok but would not recommend it, 2 years after that I decided to have a facelift/neck/forehead because...
> After reading the reviews I decided to go ahead with Dr, Lee, however, I am not happy with my $10k facelift/neck (Forehead done by Dr, lee's colleague and I am more or less satisfied) at all, feels like I wasted the $$$ and that really bothers me. I am in my early 30's and my main concern expressed to Dr, Lee was double layers of skin when I smile and wanted to have a more firm/ prominent jawline and get rid of double chin when I smile, unfortunately, this issue has not been resolved at all and I deeply regret my decision. I can barely see any different and left with double skin layers and droopy cheek.
> 
> Year on and now I am looking into finding a good doctor to improve my face without leaving scars and trust me it's so frustrating.
> I've searched for forehead contouring/shaving and found doctor Kim which is more famous with Korean, now it's few weeks PO but the result is really good and I received great comments about it.
> Dr, Kim suggested that if I do not wish to do a facelift, he can do a cheek lift through my lower eyelids without leaving any scare. while I was at his clinic for forehead and eyebrows contouring I saw his patients with cheek lift, the result was great so I am planning to get a cheek lift with dr, Kim in September to improve my smile layers.
> BTW Dr, Kim is the only one that performs brow bone shaving through a small incision in the headline.
> I also did lateral canthoplasty with Dr Kim
> 
> Who else is unhappy with their results with Dr, Lee?


----------



## MY56

Mimimari said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am writing a review for 1 year PO facelift with doctor Lee at Area88.
> So I had a V-line surgery at Cinderella 3 years ago which was ok but would not recommend it, 2 years after that I decided to have a facelift/neck/forehead because...
> After reading the reviews I decided to go ahead with Dr, Lee, however, I am not happy with my $10k facelift/neck (Forehead done by Dr, lee's colleague and I am more or less satisfied) at all, feels like I wasted the $$$ and that really bothers me. I am in my early 30's and my main concern expressed to Dr, Lee was double layers of skin when I smile and wanted to have a more firm/ prominent jawline and get rid of double chin when I smile, unfortunately, this issue has not been resolved at all and I deeply regret my decision. I can barely see any different and left with double skin layers and droopy cheek.
> 
> Year on and now I am looking into finding a good doctor to improve my face without leaving scars and trust me it's so frustrating.
> I've searched for forehead contouring/shaving and found doctor Kim which is more famous with Korean, now it's few weeks PO but the result is really good and I received great comments about it.
> Dr, Kim suggested that if I do not wish to do a facelift, he can do a cheek lift through my lower eyelids without leaving any scare. while I was at his clinic for forehead and eyebrows contouring I saw his patients with cheek lift, the result was great so I am planning to get a cheek lift with dr, Kim in September to improve my smile layers.
> BTW Dr, Kim is the only one that performs brow bone shaving through a small incision in the headline.
> I also did lateral canthoplasty with Dr Kim
> 
> Who else is unhappy with their results with Dr, Lee?




@Mimimari, Thank you for posting this question.  I am also unhappy with the result and his attitude after operation. I decided to go to see Dr. Lee after reading your first post comment of his professionalism.   My issue is  I had lower bleph to remove the undereyes bags and didn’t turn out ok.   I also had sagging jowl.   I am in the upper 50s.  Dr. Lee recommended to do cheek lift for the eyes and lower facelift for the jowl.  He didn’t recommend the full facelift like other surgeons but his price is more than others’ full facelift.  It made sense to me he addressed each issue. With great reviews and one post “I have only one face” on the back of my mind, I went ahead with him. 

Operation day.   Right before going into the operation room I had to sign the all Korean language consent form, one whole page in essay writing.   I also was told to write Dr. Lee full name at the first sentence.  After operation. The eye gel (Tetra….) he prescribed I found out later it is used for dogs and cats eyes infection in the US.  Luckily I didn’t use it.  The first time he checked the incision.   He made the incision too long beyond the end of one eye.  He said to me why there is this line.   It is ridiculous, how a patient did any thing with it.   Every time he didn’t want to hear of my questions and concern, showing different character than in consultation.  The head wrap was only took off for cleaning the incision and washing hair and put it back until the day all stitch off.  I didn’t see the operation site on ears at all.  The day after all stitch off, I noticed my lower part of front ears were cut out.  The undereyes didn’t look good due to still swelling.  The jowl sagging hold up well due to muscle still very tight.   Had he done the check lift as the undereyes incision is short about 1/3 of eyelid length instead of all the way under the lid.   Now it is over 3 months post-op there is no swelling,  only some tight muscle.  The undereyes still look the same as before surgery.  The jowl sagging come back,  I understand it is only over 3 months but how the sagging will be resolved at one year?  I doubt it.


----------



## utcucduoi

MY56 said:


> @Mimimari, Thank you for posting this question.  I am also unhappy with the result and his attitude after operation. I decided to go to see Dr. Lee after reading your first post comment of his professionalism.   My issue is  I had lower bleph to remove the undereyes bags and didn’t turn out ok.   I also had sagging jowl.   I am in the upper 50s.  Dr. Lee recommended to do cheek lift for the eyes and lower facelift for the jowl.  He didn’t recommend the full facelift like other surgeons but his price is more than others’ full facelift.  It made sense to me he addressed each issue. With great reviews and one post “I have only one face” on the back of my mind, I went ahead with him.
> 
> Operation day.   Right before going into the operation room I had to sign the all Korean language consent form, one whole page in essay writing.   I also was told to write Dr. Lee full name at the first sentence.  After operation. The eye gel (Tetra….) he prescribed I found out later it is used for dogs and cats eyes infection in the US.  Luckily I didn’t use it.  The first time he checked the incision.   He made the incision too long beyond the end of one eye.  He said to me why there is this line.   It is ridiculous, how a patient did any thing with it.   Every time he didn’t want to hear of my questions and concern, showing different character than in consultation.  The head wrap was only took off for cleaning the incision and washing hair and put it back until the day all stitch off.  I didn’t see the operation site on ears at all.  The day after all stitch off, I noticed my lower part of front ears were cut out.  The undereyes didn’t look good due to still swelling.  The jowl sagging hold up well due to muscle still very tight.   Had he done the check lift as the undereyes incision is short about 1/3 of eyelid length instead of all the way under the lid.   Now it is over 3 months post-op there is no swelling,  only some tight muscle.  The undereyes still look the same as before surgery.  The jowl sagging come back,  I understand it is only over 3 months but how the sagging will be resolved at one year?  I doubt it.


Wow I'm sorry MY56 about this !  I had high hope for Dr. Lee for a long time.  This is Dr. Lee at Area88 right?  He's always been at the top of my list for facelift because I was reading rave reviews from Tom Tom and that other person. I wonder if they are promoters?  He is the most expensive doctor but I was going to go to him because of the same comment "I have only one face"  Gosh now I don't know who's good at facelift???


----------



## Blessedapple

Mimimari said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am writing a review for 1 year PO facelift with doctor Lee at Area88.
> So I had a V-line surgery at Cinderella 3 years ago which was ok but would not recommend it, 2 years after that I decided to have a facelift/neck/forehead because...
> After reading the reviews I decided to go ahead with Dr, Lee, however, I am not happy with my $10k facelift/neck (Forehead done by Dr, lee's colleague and I am more or less satisfied) at all, feels like I wasted the $$$ and that really bothers me. I am in my early 30's and my main concern expressed to Dr, Lee was double layers of skin when I smile and wanted to have a more firm/ prominent jawline and get rid of double chin when I smile, unfortunately, this issue has not been resolved at all and I deeply regret my decision. I can barely see any different and left with double skin layers and droopy cheek.
> 
> Year on and now I am looking into finding a good doctor to improve my face without leaving scars and trust me it's so frustrating.
> I've searched for forehead contouring/shaving and found doctor Kim which is more famous with Korean, now it's few weeks PO but the result is really good and I received great comments about it.
> Dr, Kim suggested that if I do not wish to do a facelift, he can do a cheek lift through my lower eyelids without leaving any scare. while I was at his clinic for forehead and eyebrows contouring I saw his patients with cheek lift, the result was great so I am planning to get a cheek lift with dr, Kim in September to improve my smile layers.
> BTW Dr, Kim is the only one that performs brow bone shaving through a small incision in the headline.
> I also did lateral canthoplasty with Dr Kim
> 
> Who else is unhappy with their results with Dr, Lee?




Hihi,

I just did my facelift earlier this year with Dr. Lee, and Im not too happy about it either. The result is not really worth the facelift fees paid. Some of my friends who knew that i went for facelift, didnt see any significant difference after the facelift. The result is quite subtle, probably Dr Lee's idea is something more natural, but what im looking at is a more lifted result. One side of my earlobe has the pixie ear look, so now im looking for a good surgeon for revision. =(
Does anyone knows of a good surgeon for facelift revision?
Anyone heard of Dr Chuang from wish clinic? Im considering to go to him for the revision, since I have been to him before, he did quite a good job at doing the lower blenoplasty. I emailed him, and he shared with me that he has performed over 1500 cases of smas facelift in the past, and of course cases like mine that need revision.

Im still considering Dr Chuang as i feel more comfortable with him, however , i have also read botched eyelid job done by him in the forum. So quite confuse now... anyone can shed a light?


----------



## Blessedapple

Hi summer, 

sorry for the late reply as  i seldom log into the forum. I wouldnt recommend you to Dr Lee if you are looking for a more significant improvement in the lift.


----------



## shaunical

Ryle` said:


> T.me/plasticsurgerykorea
> 
> Seriously let’s all congregate!
> 
> Please add this link so we can talk about plastic surgery and share before after and videos on your consultation. We need live feeds!
> 
> Hi Ryle,
> How was your facelift ops with Dr Lee ? Please update me as I am seriously planning for facelift surgery too.  I am from Singapore too.
> 
> I’m going to Korea 29th November! Anyone wanna join me for consults?
> 
> Anyone coming from singapore ?


----------



## shaunical

Hi Ryle, do you have any Kakao ID that i can communicate with you directly ?


----------



## shaunical

Tongpafool said:


> I’ve been searching for over a year now and not a whole lot on facelift.  I did contacted vip with Jessica and got quoted $15k for smas and neck, and $6k for endoscopic Forehead. I am holding off cuz I feel it’s way high.
> I was so excited when I came across this thread as many agree that it’s hard to find a doctor specialized in facelift. But then as I kept reading this I get cold sweat and hot sweat. I just don’t know who to trust here. Can someone show some prof of pic if you had gone to Dr Lee plz!


Hi Tongpalfool, I have share the same opinions as you. There are too many compliments for Dr Lee. Are the comments genuine ? please update if you know any real and good facelift doctor..


----------



## shaunical

Mary Wang said:


> Hi,
> Do you have a kakao Id? I also looking for a good doctor for the facelift, and I can't afford to get a facelift revision.


Hi Mary, very sorry for the late reply. my Kakao id is: 17, I look forward to your call, thanks


----------



## shaunical

summer victoria said:


> Hi I am interested to find out more too and I am a Singaporean. Have your done the surgery?


Hi Victoria, sorry for the late reply. Glad to know you. Can I have yr Kako Id ?  Shall we meet up ? I am planning for facelift surgery this year. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## shaunical

Blessedapple said:


> Hihi,
> 
> I just did my facelift earlier this year with Dr. Lee, and Im not too happy about it either. The result is not really worth the facelift fees paid. Some of my friends who knew that i went for facelift, didnt see any significant difference after the facelift. The result is quite subtle, probably Dr Lee's idea is something more natural, but what im looking at is a more lifted result. One side of my earlobe has the pixie ear look, so now im looking for a good surgeon for revision. =(
> Does anyone knows of a good surgeon for facelift revision?
> Anyone heard of Dr Chuang from wish clinic? Im considering to go to him for the revision, since I have been to him before, he did quite a good job at doing the lower blenoplasty. I emailed him, and he shared with me that he has performed over 1500 cases of smas facelift in the past, and of course cases like mine that need revision.
> 
> Im still considering Dr Chuang as i feel more comfortable with him, however , i have also read botched eyelid job done by him in the forum. So quite confuse now... anyone can shed a light?


Hi Blessedapple, did you manage to get a facelift revision ? After all he negative comments on Dr Lee, I have decided to strike him off. 
Appreciate that you could share the outcome of
 of your corrective facelift surgery ?


----------



## summer victoria

shaunical said:


> Hi Blessedapple, did you manage to get a facelift revision ? After all he negative comments on Dr Lee, I have decided to strike him off.
> Appreciate that you could share the outcome of
> of your corrective facelift surgery ?





shaunical said:


> Hi Victoria, sorry for the late reply. Glad to know you. Can I have yr Kako Id ?  Shall we meet up ? I am planning for facelift surgery this year. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## summer victoria

Hi I still have not done face lift yet, still looking as not sure which doctor is good, mean worry and concern is after spending, don’t look natural. I just have Kakao after got your email. You can look for me at Victoria summer


----------



## summer victoria

Blessedapple said:


> Hi summer,
> 
> sorry for the late reply as  i seldom log into the forum. I wouldnt recommend you to Dr Lee if you are looking for a more significant improvement in the lift.


----------



## summer victoria

Hi blessdapple, 
Thank you so much for sharing your experience, deeply appreciated. I really keen to do a face lift and brown lift but wasn’t sure who to turn to.. any advised beside doc Lee? Have you head about opera plastic surgery?


----------



## Mary Wang

Hi Shaunical,
I couldn't be able to find your ID?


----------



## Mary Wang

summer victoria said:


> Hi I still have not done face lift yet, still looking as not sure which doctor is good, mean worry and concern is after spending, don’t look natural. I just have Kakao after got your email. You can look for me at Victoria summer


I could not be able to find your ID?


----------



## EvaCandy

I am one of the people who fell for this fake post on Dr. Lee at Area88 and went to Dr. Lee for a facelift.  I paid 19 million won and I don't see any obvious change between my before  and after pictures but have scars. Actually before I went to Dr. Lee because of this post, I went to many doctors in the US and all told me the only thing they may do on me  would be fat transfer. Many great doctors like Dr. Eshima who is one of the most expensive doctors in San Francisco, told me he couldn't do and would not recommend anything on my face. I even went to View and Dream hospitals here in Seoul and they all said I didn't need a face lift. View only recommended Botox in my jaw line. But Dr. Lee even the first time I sent him my pictures said I needed an extended face lift. I thought after he'd see me he might say I wouldn't need a face lift because all these great doctors in Beverly Hills and NYC said they wouldn't do a face lift on me.

As soon as Dr. Lee saw me in person he said again I needed 2 fat transfers and an extended face lift. He was so nice in the first visit and looked at my face in different angles, pulled my skin in a few directions and seemed like he knew what he was talking about. I asked him to show me some of his works and he showed me some of his works and I thought they haven't changed and when I told him what I thought he said many of his patients don't want a drastic change and only want to look refreshed! I showed him pictures of my ideal face and he said he could achieve my goal through a face lift. I really wanted to believe him and honestly I didn't see any signs that make me question his skills.

since I was already in Seoul, I asked him to perform the first fat graft and he did a very minimal fat transfer. He said the first time he would just make my face look more symmetrical. He made me pay $3,300 for a fat transfer and a PDRN. After the fat transfer I didn't see much change but I thought this is only to make my face symmetrical. So went back to the US and came back in May for the face lift. He told me I needed to wait 2 months after the far transfer. I did the fat transfer in November but could go back to Seoul until May. I received a few messages from his office that if I wait too long he wouldn't do the face lift and i need to start a new treatment plan. Originally he said 21 million if I pay with credit card and if I pay in cash, it would be 18 million. He said he was giving me a really good price for 2 fat transfers, 3 PDRN and a face lift..

I went back in May and he performed the face lift....He charged me another extra1 million won to inject fat in my jaw. The fat transfer was also minimal. For 10 days he wrapped my face was in extensive bandage and i looked like a mummied alien. The wound care was horrible. Every time they changed the bandage they had to cut my hair because the tapes were all sticking to my hair and they couldn't detach them without cutting my hair. The bandage was overkill and unnecessary.  I couldn't tell how i looked due to the bandage covering all my face and only a small portion of my face was showing. He would change my dressing every 2 days. When he unwrapped my face after 10 days I saw one side of my face looked droopy. I told him and he said it was due to swellings and it would go away in a few months and I should not worry about it. My face wasn't droopy like that before the face lift but I trusted him and after 13 days I went back to the US. After a 2 months I realized my right side is different from the left side and looks droopy and one of my ears has an odd look. I contacted Dr. Lee translator and sent my pictures. She showed them to the doctor and he said I was still healing and I shouldn't worry.  After 3 months I went back for my 2nd fat transfer and he performed a fat transfer. The fat transfer on my face was even less obvious that the first time. no swelling or bruising and no change either. 

My face looks the same as when I started. It might be a little tighter around the jaw line but my jaw line was not droopy to begin with. One side of my face after 4 months still looks droopy. My ear lobe has a misplaced stitch that makes my ear look weird and screams face lift. I paid 19 million won plus three plane tickets from the US to Seoul and the accommodation for a month. Overall I spent more than $23,000 for a face lift with no obvious change but now I have scars and one side is also droopy. 

I strongly believe miame44 and many of these people who started this thread and praised Dr. Lee and his skills are promoters. I have received many private messages from people who went to Dr. Lee because of this post and they all regret it. not even one of these people are happy.

I waited until now and gave Dr. Lee a chance to correct my face but he told me that I have to wait another year before he can correct it. Also he received the money in cash and when I asked him for a letter that says I had a surgery at his office in case I am questioned by immigration about my bandage and also about the  $17,000 that I enter South Korea, he denied it.

My  advice to anyone who is following this thread is do NOT believe what you heard about Dr. Lee being the best face lift surgeon in Korea. He is a regular surgeon who charges the prices of the best and most famous Beverly Hills doctors and uses old techniques. In my 3 trips to Korea I can tell you that i am not a bit impressed with the skills of the Korean doctors. they cannot be compared to the US doctors. i have friends who have done face lift in the US and their recovery was smooth but me being a perfectionist I thought I can see a better result if I go to Dr. Lee. 

I will not go back to Dr. Lee even for the correction. He'd probably will charge me again and i'm afraid of more complications and more scars. 

Miame44 stopped responding to me after I booked my second trip for my facelift. She has sent me some fake pictures that showed a drastic before and after change.


----------



## Mary Wang

EvaCandy said:


> I am one of the people who fell for this fake post on Dr. Lee at Area88 and went to Dr. Lee for a facelift.  I paid 19 million won and I don't see any obvious change between my before  and after pictures but have scars. Actually before I went to Dr. Lee because of this post, I went to many doctors in the US and all told me the only thing they may do on me  would be fat transfer. Many great doctors like Dr. Eshima who is one of the most expensive doctors in San Francisco, told me he couldn't do and would not recommend anything on my face. I even went to View and Dream hospitals here in Seoul and they all said I didn't need a face lift. View only recommended Botox in my jaw line. But Dr. Lee even the first time I sent him my pictures said I needed an extended face lift. I thought after he'd see me he might say I wouldn't need a face lift because all these great doctors in Beverly Hills and NYC said they wouldn't do a face lift on me.
> 
> As soon as Dr. Lee saw me in person he said again I needed 2 fat transfers and an extended face lift. He was so nice in the first visit and looked at my face in different angles, pulled my skin in a few directions and seemed like he knew what he was talking about. I asked him to show me some of his works and he showed me some of his works and I thought they haven't changed and when I told him what I thought he said many of his patients don't want a drastic change and only want to look refreshed! I showed him pictures of my ideal face and he said he could achieve my goal through a face lift. I really wanted to believe him and honestly I didn't see any signs that make me question his skills.
> 
> since I was already in Seoul, I asked him to perform the first fat graft and he did a very minimal fat transfer. He said the first time he would just make my face look more symmetrical. He made me pay $3,300 for a fat transfer and a PDRN. After the fat transfer I didn't see much change but I thought this is only to make my face symmetrical. So went back to the US and came back in May for the face lift. He told me I needed to wait 2 months after the far transfer. I did the fat transfer in November but could go back to Seoul until May. I received a few messages from his office that if I wait too long he wouldn't do the face lift and i need to start a new treatment plan. Originally he said 21 million if I pay with credit card and if I pay in cash, it would be 18 million. He said he was giving me a really good price for 2 fat transfers, 3 PDRN and a face lift..
> 
> I went back in May and he performed the face lift....He charged me another extra1 million won to inject fat in my jaw. The fat transfer was also minimal. For 10 days he wrapped my face was in extensive bandage and i looked like a mummied alien. The wound care was horrible. Every time they changed the bandage they had to cut my hair because the tapes were all sticking to my hair and they couldn't detach them without cutting my hair. The bandage was overkill and unnecessary.  I couldn't tell how i looked due to the bandage covering all my face and only a small portion of my face was showing. He would change my dressing every 2 days. When he unwrapped my face after 10 days I saw one side of my face looked droopy. I told him and he said it was due to swellings and it would go away in a few months and I should not worry about it. My face wasn't droopy like that before the face lift but I trusted him and after 13 days I went back to the US. After a 2 months I realized my right side is different from the left side and looks droopy and one of my ears has an odd look. I contacted Dr. Lee translator and sent my pictures. She showed them to the doctor and he said I was still healing and I shouldn't worry.  After 3 months I went back for my 2nd fat transfer and he performed a fat transfer. The fat transfer on my face was even less obvious that the first time. no swelling or bruising and no change either.
> 
> My face looks the same as when I started. It might be a little tighter around the jaw line but my jaw line was not droopy to begin with. One side of my face after 4 months still looks droopy. My ear lobe has a misplaced stitch that makes my ear look weird and screams face lift. I paid 19 million won plus three plane tickets from the US to Seoul and the accommodation for a month. Overall I spent more than $23,000 for a face lift with no obvious change but now I have scars and one side is also droopy.
> 
> I strongly believe miame44 and many of these people who started this thread and praised Dr. Lee and his skills are promoters. I have received many private messages from people who went to Dr. Lee because of this post and they all regret it. not even one of these people are happy.
> 
> I waited until now and gave Dr. Lee a chance to correct my face but he told me that I have to wait another year before he can correct it. Also he received the money in cash and when I asked him for a letter that says I had a surgery at his office in case I am questioned by immigration about my bandage and also about the  $17,000 that I enter South Korea, he denied it.
> 
> My  advice to anyone who is following this thread is do NOT believe what you heard about Dr. Lee being the best face lift surgeon in Korea. He is a regular surgeon who charges the prices of the best and most famous Beverly Hills doctors and uses old techniques. In my 3 trips to Korea I can tell you that i am not a bit impressed with the skills of the Korean doctors. they cannot be compared to the US doctors. i have friends who have done face lift in the US and their recovery was smooth but me being a perfectionist I thought I can see a better result if I go to Dr. Lee.
> 
> I will not go back to Dr. Lee even for the correction. He'd probably will charge me again and i'm afraid of more complications and more scars.
> 
> Miame44 stopped responding to me after I booked my second trip for my facelift. She has sent me some fake pictures that showed a drastic before and after change.





EvaCandy said:


> I am one of the people who fell for this fake post on Dr. Lee at Area88 and went to Dr. Lee for a facelift.  I paid 19 million won and I don't see any obvious change between my before  and after pictures but have scars. Actually before I went to Dr. Lee because of this post, I went to many doctors in the US and all told me the only thing they may do on me  would be fat transfer. Many great doctors like Dr. Eshima who is one of the most expensive doctors in San Francisco, told me he couldn't do and would not recommend anything on my face. I even went to View and Dream hospitals here in Seoul and they all said I didn't need a face lift. View only recommended Botox in my jaw line. But Dr. Lee even the first time I sent him my pictures said I needed an extended face lift. I thought after he'd see me he might say I wouldn't need a face lift because all these great doctors in Beverly Hills and NYC said they wouldn't do a face lift on me.
> 
> As soon as Dr. Lee saw me in person he said again I needed 2 fat transfers and an extended face lift. He was so nice in the first visit and looked at my face in different angles, pulled my skin in a few directions and seemed like he knew what he was talking about. I asked him to show me some of his works and he showed me some of his works and I thought they haven't changed and when I told him what I thought he said many of his patients don't want a drastic change and only want to look refreshed! I showed him pictures of my ideal face and he said he could achieve my goal through a face lift. I really wanted to believe him and honestly I didn't see any signs that make me question his skills.
> 
> since I was already in Seoul, I asked him to perform the first fat graft and he did a very minimal fat transfer. He said the first time he would just make my face look more symmetrical. He made me pay $3,300 for a fat transfer and a PDRN. After the fat transfer I didn't see much change but I thought this is only to make my face symmetrical. So went back to the US and came back in May for the face lift. He told me I needed to wait 2 months after the far transfer. I did the fat transfer in November but could go back to Seoul until May. I received a few messages from his office that if I wait too long he wouldn't do the face lift and i need to start a new treatment plan. Originally he said 21 million if I pay with credit card and if I pay in cash, it would be 18 million. He said he was giving me a really good price for 2 fat transfers, 3 PDRN and a face lift..
> 
> I went back in May and he performed the face lift....He charged me another extra1 million won to inject fat in my jaw. The fat transfer was also minimal. For 10 days he wrapped my face was in extensive bandage and i looked like a mummied alien. The wound care was horrible. Every time they changed the bandage they had to cut my hair because the tapes were all sticking to my hair and they couldn't detach them without cutting my hair. The bandage was overkill and unnecessary.  I couldn't tell how i looked due to the bandage covering all my face and only a small portion of my face was showing. He would change my dressing every 2 days. When he unwrapped my face after 10 days I saw one side of my face looked droopy. I told him and he said it was due to swellings and it would go away in a few months and I should not worry about it. My face wasn't droopy like that before the face lift but I trusted him and after 13 days I went back to the US. After a 2 months I realized my right side is different from the left side and looks droopy and one of my ears has an odd look. I contacted Dr. Lee translator and sent my pictures. She showed them to the doctor and he said I was still healing and I shouldn't worry.  After 3 months I went back for my 2nd fat transfer and he performed a fat transfer. The fat transfer on my face was even less obvious that the first time. no swelling or bruising and no change either.
> 
> My face looks the same as when I started. It might be a little tighter around the jaw line but my jaw line was not droopy to begin with. One side of my face after 4 months still looks droopy. My ear lobe has a misplaced stitch that makes my ear look weird and screams face lift. I paid 19 million won plus three plane tickets from the US to Seoul and the accommodation for a month. Overall I spent more than $23,000 for a face lift with no obvious change but now I have scars and one side is also droopy.
> 
> I strongly believe miame44 and many of these people who started this thread and praised Dr. Lee and his skills are promoters. I have received many private messages from people who went to Dr. Lee because of this post and they all regret it. not even one of these people are happy.
> 
> I waited until now and gave Dr. Lee a chance to correct my face but he told me that I have to wait another year before he can correct it. Also he received the money in cash and when I asked him for a letter that says I had a surgery at his office in case I am questioned by immigration about my bandage and also about the  $17,000 that I enter South Korea, he denied it.
> 
> My  advice to anyone who is following this thread is do NOT believe what you heard about Dr. Lee being the best face lift surgeon in Korea. He is a regular surgeon who charges the prices of the best and most famous Beverly Hills doctors and uses old techniques. In my 3 trips to Korea I can tell you that i am not a bit impressed with the skills of the Korean doctors. they cannot be compared to the US doctors. i have friends who have done face lift in the US and their recovery was smooth but me being a perfectionist I thought I can see a better result if I go to Dr. Lee.
> 
> I will not go back to Dr. Lee even for the correction. He'd probably will charge me again and i'm afraid of more complications and more scars.
> 
> Miame44 stopped responding to me after I booked my second trip for my facelift. She has sent me some fake pictures that showed a drastic before and after change.


----------



## Mary Wang

Hi EvaCandy,
I'm so sorry that you aren't happy with your facelift results at Area88. I'm also considering a facelift done in Korea and really feel discouraged after reading your post. Is that possible if you could share you B&A photos or your kakao ID for a private chat? Thank you so much and I hope you'll find a right surgeon for your future revision.


----------



## summer victoria

EvaCandy said:


> I am one of the people who fell for this fake post on Dr. Lee at Area88 and went to Dr. Lee for a facelift.  I paid 19 million won and I don't see any obvious change between my before  and after pictures but have scars. Actually before I went to Dr. Lee because of this post, I went to many doctors in the US and all told me the only thing they may do on me  would be fat transfer. Many great doctors like Dr. Eshima who is one of the most expensive doctors in San Francisco, told me he couldn't do and would not recommend anything on my face. I even went to View and Dream hospitals here in Seoul and they all said I didn't need a face lift. View only recommended Botox in my jaw line. But Dr. Lee even the first time I sent him my pictures said I needed an extended face lift. I thought after he'd see me he might say I wouldn't need a face lift because all these great doctors in Beverly Hills and NYC said they wouldn't do a face lift on me.
> 
> As soon as Dr. Lee saw me in person he said again I needed 2 fat transfers and an extended face lift. He was so nice in the first visit and looked at my face in different angles, pulled my skin in a few directions and seemed like he knew what he was talking about. I asked him to show me some of his works and he showed me some of his works and I thought they haven't changed and when I told him what I thought he said many of his patients don't want a drastic change and only want to look refreshed! I showed him pictures of my ideal face and he said he could achieve my goal through a face lift. I really wanted to believe him and honestly I didn't see any signs that make me question his skills.
> 
> since I was already in Seoul, I asked him to perform the first fat graft and he did a very minimal fat transfer. He said the first time he would just make my face look more symmetrical. He made me pay $3,300 for a fat transfer and a PDRN. After the fat transfer I didn't see much change but I thought this is only to make my face symmetrical. So went back to the US and came back in May for the face lift. He told me I needed to wait 2 months after the far transfer. I did the fat transfer in November but could go back to Seoul until May. I received a few messages from his office that if I wait too long he wouldn't do the face lift and i need to start a new treatment plan. Originally he said 21 million if I pay with credit card and if I pay in cash, it would be 18 million. He said he was giving me a really good price for 2 fat transfers, 3 PDRN and a face lift..
> 
> I went back in May and he performed the face lift....He charged me another extra1 million won to inject fat in my jaw. The fat transfer was also minimal. For 10 days he wrapped my face was in extensive bandage and i looked like a mummied alien. The wound care was horrible. Every time they changed the bandage they had to cut my hair because the tapes were all sticking to my hair and they couldn't detach them without cutting my hair. The bandage was overkill and unnecessary.  I couldn't tell how i looked due to the bandage covering all my face and only a small portion of my face was showing. He would change my dressing every 2 days. When he unwrapped my face after 10 days I saw one side of my face looked droopy. I told him and he said it was due to swellings and it would go away in a few months and I should not worry about it. My face wasn't droopy like that before the face lift but I trusted him and after 13 days I went back to the US. After a 2 months I realized my right side is different from the left side and looks droopy and one of my ears has an odd look. I contacted Dr. Lee translator and sent my pictures. She showed them to the doctor and he said I was still healing and I shouldn't worry.  After 3 months I went back for my 2nd fat transfer and he performed a fat transfer. The fat transfer on my face was even less obvious that the first time. no swelling or bruising and no change either.
> 
> My face looks the same as when I started. It might be a little tighter around the jaw line but my jaw line was not droopy to begin with. One side of my face after 4 months still looks droopy. My ear lobe has a misplaced stitch that makes my ear look weird and screams face lift. I paid 19 million won plus three plane tickets from the US to Seoul and the accommodation for a month. Overall I spent more than $23,000 for a face lift with no obvious change but now I have scars and one side is also droopy.
> 
> I strongly believe miame44 and many of these people who started this thread and praised Dr. Lee and his skills are promoters. I have received many private messages from people who went to Dr. Lee because of this post and they all regret it. not even one of these people are happy.
> 
> I waited until now and gave Dr. Lee a chance to correct my face but he told me that I have to wait another year before he can correct it. Also he received the money in cash and when I asked him for a letter that says I had a surgery at his office in case I am questioned by immigration about my bandage and also about the  $17,000 that I enter South Korea, he denied it.
> 
> My  advice to anyone who is following this thread is do NOT believe what you heard about Dr. Lee being the best face lift surgeon in Korea. He is a regular surgeon who charges the prices of the best and most famous Beverly Hills doctors and uses old techniques. In my 3 trips to Korea I can tell you that i am not a bit impressed with the skills of the Korean doctors. they cannot be compared to the US doctors. i have friends who have done face lift in the US and their recovery was smooth but me being a perfectionist I thought I can see a better result if I go to Dr. Lee.
> 
> I will not go back to Dr. Lee even for the correction. He'd probably will charge me again and i'm afraid of more complications and more scars.
> 
> Miame44 stopped responding to me after I booked my second trip for my facelift. She has sent me some fake pictures that showed a drastic before and after change.


Hi evecandy, I am sorry to hear about your bad experience with area88, and yes, I do agreed they are many fake post and fake reviews here which is quite sad that those promoter  post here just to earn commissions. It will be nice for some one like you to share the experience here to alert some one like us. I hope you can find a good surgeon to fix up the problem that create by area88 Dr Lee. In fact I also got some one approach me by telling me area88 Dr Lee is good etc.. and I really hope this post can alert other top. Thanks so much for sharing your painful experience here. 

My very best wishes to you


----------



## beauty12

Mimimari said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am writing a review for 1 year PO facelift with doctor Lee at Area88.
> So I had a V-line surgery at Cinderella 3 years ago which was ok but would not recommend it, 2 years after that I decided to have a facelift/neck/forehead because...
> After reading the reviews I decided to go ahead with Dr, Lee, however, I am not happy with my $10k facelift/neck (Forehead done by Dr, lee's colleague and I am more or less satisfied) at all, feels like I wasted the $$$ and that really bothers me. I am in my early 30's and my main concern expressed to Dr, Lee was double layers of skin when I smile and wanted to have a more firm/ prominent jawline and get rid of double chin when I smile, unfortunately, this issue has not been resolved at all and I deeply regret my decision. I can barely see any different and left with double skin layers and droopy cheek.
> 
> Year on and now I am looking into finding a good doctor to improve my face without leaving scars and trust me it's so frustrating.
> I've searched for forehead contouring/shaving and found doctor Kim which is more famous with Korean, now it's few weeks PO but the result is really good and I received great comments about it.
> Dr, Kim suggested that if I do not wish to do a facelift, he can do a cheek lift through my lower eyelids without leaving any scare. while I was at his clinic for forehead and eyebrows contouring I saw his patients with cheek lift, the result was great so I am planning to get a cheek lift with dr, Kim in September to improve my smile layers.
> BTW Dr, Kim is the only one that performs brow bone shaving through a small incision in the headline.
> I also did lateral canthoplasty with Dr Kim
> 
> Who else is unhappy with their results with Dr, Lee?


 
Thank you for your honest review. I hope you find a good doctor to fix your concerns.  Did you do the revision surgery with Doctor Kim?  which Clnic is Doctor Kim from?


----------



## Lebanesebeauty

Hello I read everything do someone know more about dr lee at vip especially mid face augumentation and rhinoplasty with rip cartilage I am very afraid I already paid deposit and the flight for February but I need to talk to real patients


----------



## Mimimari

Hi guys


I did my facelift/brow lift with dr Lee after Vline surgery at Cinderella which now I do not recommend both clinics as people are saying here there are not much difference before after only I was left with a scare and hefty bill. 

Since then I did months of research and finally found a fantastic doctor, who is an artist when it comes to plastic surgery. 

He does not have a big clinic nor adversities anywhere, I have done 3 procedures with him last June and I am so happy with my results.
 I am going back to dr. Kim with my friend in December to do cheek lift (no one can do his technique of cheek lift) and genioplasty my friend is coming with me for facelift and cheek lift.

This doctor has very unique techniques and approaches when it comes to plastic surgery. The prices are also reasonable, I am not here to promote him and if you wanna do anything with him do your research before. 


I’ll update you guys after my surgery in December and happy to do a video call if u wish but please do not ask for before after.


----------



## Mimimari

beauty12 said:


> Thank you for your honest review. I hope you find a good doctor to fix your concerns.  Did you do the revision surgery with Doctor Kim?  which Clnic is Doctor Kim from?


Please contact me via KakaoTalk 

malam22


----------



## Mimimari

MY56 said:


> @Mimimari, Thank you for posting this question.  I am also unhappy with the result and his attitude after operation. I decided to go to see Dr. Lee after reading your first post comment of his professionalism.   My issue is  I had lower bleph to remove the undereyes bags and didn’t turn out ok.   I also had sagging jowl.   I am in the upper 50s.  Dr. Lee recommended to do cheek lift for the eyes and lower facelift for the jowl.  He didn’t recommend the full facelift like other surgeons but his price is more than others’ full facelift.  It made sense to me he addressed each issue. With great reviews and one post “I have only one face” on the back of my mind, I went ahead with him.
> 
> Operation day.   Right before going into the operation room I had to sign the all Korean language consent form, one whole page in essay writing.   I also was told to write Dr. Lee full name at the first sentence.  After operation. The eye gel (Tetra….) he prescribed I found out later it is used for dogs and cats eyes infection in the US.  Luckily I didn’t use it.  The first time he checked the incision.   He made the incision too long beyond the end of one eye.  He said to me why there is this line.   It is ridiculous, how a patient did any thing with it.   Every time he didn’t want to hear of my questions and concern, showing different character than in consultation.  The head wrap was only took off for cleaning the incision and washing hair and put it back until the day all stitch off.  I didn’t see the operation site on ears at all.  The day after all stitch off, I noticed my lower part of front ears were cut out.  The undereyes didn’t look good due to still swelling.  The jowl sagging hold up well due to muscle still very tight.   Had he done the check lift as the undereyes incision is short about 1/3 of eyelid length instead of all the way under the lid.   Now it is over 3 months post-op there is no swelling,  only some tight muscle.  The undereyes still look the same as before surgery.  The jowl sagging come back,  I understand it is only over 3 months but how the sagging will be resolved at one year?  I doubt it.


I’m sorry at first my skin was tight due to surgery but a year after surgery I saw the real result.

I am now fixing my concerns with help of a fabulous doctor I found in Seoul. I did few surgeries with him and going there in December to do more.
I am so happy with dr Kim but I do not wanna rush in share info about him before my other upcoming surgeries. Contact me on KakaoTalk malm22


----------



## Nana1225

Hi


----------



## Nana1225

EvaCandy said:


> I am one of the people who fell for this fake post on Dr. Lee at Area88 and went to Dr. Lee for a facelift.  I paid 19 million won and I don't see any obvious change between my before  and after pictures but have scars. Actually before I went to Dr. Lee because of this post, I went to many doctors in the US and all told me the only thing they may do on me  would be fat transfer. Many great doctors like Dr. Eshima who is one of the most expensive doctors in San Francisco, told me he couldn't do and would not recommend anything on my face. I even went to View and Dream hospitals here in Seoul and they all said I didn't need a face lift. View only recommended Botox in my jaw line. But Dr. Lee even the first time I sent him my pictures said I needed an extended face lift. I thought after he'd see me he might say I wouldn't need a face lift because all these great doctors in Beverly Hills and NYC said they wouldn't do a face lift on me.
> 
> As soon as Dr. Lee saw me in person he said again I needed 2 fat transfers and an extended face lift. He was so nice in the first visit and looked at my face in different angles, pulled my skin in a few directions and seemed like he knew what he was talking about. I asked him to show me some of his works and he showed me some of his works and I thought they haven't changed and when I told him what I thought he said many of his patients don't want a drastic change and only want to look refreshed! I showed him pictures of my ideal face and he said he could achieve my goal through a face lift. I really wanted to believe him and honestly I didn't see any signs that make me question his skills.
> 
> since I was already in Seoul, I asked him to perform the first fat graft and he did a very minimal fat transfer. He said the first time he would just make my face look more symmetrical. He made me pay $3,300 for a fat transfer and a PDRN. After the fat transfer I didn't see much change but I thought this is only to make my face symmetrical. So went back to the US and came back in May for the face lift. He told me I needed to wait 2 months after the far transfer. I did the fat transfer in November but could go back to Seoul until May. I received a few messages from his office that if I wait too long he wouldn't do the face lift and i need to start a new treatment plan. Originally he said 21 million if I pay with credit card and if I pay in cash, it would be 18 million. He said he was giving me a really good price for 2 fat transfers, 3 PDRN and a face lift..
> 
> I went back in May and he performed the face lift....He charged me another extra1 million won to inject fat in my jaw. The fat transfer was also minimal. For 10 days he wrapped my face was in extensive bandage and i looked like a mummied alien. The wound care was horrible. Every time they changed the bandage they had to cut my hair because the tapes were all sticking to my hair and they couldn't detach them without cutting my hair. The bandage was overkill and unnecessary.  I couldn't tell how i looked due to the bandage covering all my face and only a small portion of my face was showing. He would change my dressing every 2 days. When he unwrapped my face after 10 days I saw one side of my face looked droopy. I told him and he said it was due to swellings and it would go away in a few months and I should not worry about it. My face wasn't droopy like that before the face lift but I trusted him and after 13 days I went back to the US. After a 2 months I realized my right side is different from the left side and looks droopy and one of my ears has an odd look. I contacted Dr. Lee translator and sent my pictures. She showed them to the doctor and he said I was still healing and I shouldn't worry.  After 3 months I went back for my 2nd fat transfer and he performed a fat transfer. The fat transfer on my face was even less obvious that the first time. no swelling or bruising and no change either.
> 
> My face looks the same as when I started. It might be a little tighter around the jaw line but my jaw line was not droopy to begin with. One side of my face after 4 months still looks droopy. My ear lobe has a misplaced stitch that makes my ear look weird and screams face lift. I paid 19 million won plus three plane tickets from the US to Seoul and the accommodation for a month. Overall I spent more than $23,000 for a face lift with no obvious change but now I have scars and one side is also droopy.
> 
> I strongly believe miame44 and many of these people who started this thread and praised Dr. Lee and his skills are promoters. I have received many private messages from people who went to Dr. Lee because of this post and they all regret it. not even one of these people are happy.
> 
> I waited until now and gave Dr. Lee a chance to correct my face but he told me that I have to wait another year before he can correct it. Also he received the money in cash and when I asked him for a letter that says I had a surgery at his office in case I am questioned by immigration about my bandage and also about the  $17,000 that I enter South Korea, he denied it.
> 
> My  advice to anyone who is following this thread is do NOT believe what you heard about Dr. Lee being the best face lift surgeon in Korea. He is a regular surgeon who charges the prices of the best and most famous Beverly Hills doctors and uses old techniques. In my 3 trips to Korea I can tell you that i am not a bit impressed with the skills of the Korean doctors. they cannot be compared to the US doctors. i have friends who have done face lift in the US and their recovery was smooth but me being a perfectionist I thought I can see a better result if I go to Dr. Lee.
> 
> I will not go back to Dr. Lee even for the correction. He'd probably will charge me again and i'm afraid of more complications and more scars.
> 
> Miame44 stopped responding to me after I booked my second trip for my facelift. She has sent me some fake pictures that showed a drastic before and after change.




EvaCandy

I am the same as your situation. I have very bad experience at Area88 with Dr Lee. I hope I never done SMAS facelift in Area88.


----------



## Blessedapple

summer victoria said:


> Hi blessdapple,
> Thank you so much for sharing your experience, deeply appreciated. I really keen to do a face lift and brown lift but wasn’t sure who to turn to.. any advised beside doc Lee? Have you head about opera plastic surgery?




Hi summer, sorry for the late reply. I wouldn't recommend Dr Lee. Was supposed to go to Dr Chuang in Taipei last year but was delayed trip due to covid, but after reading the bad review from another forumer in here who did her facelift with him, im having a second thought. 
I am still looking for a good doctor to do revision .  Have you gone to any doc yet? =)


----------



## amber27

Hi All

Does anyone know where Dr Lee has gone? He does not seem to be at Area 88 anymore.

Infact does anyone have any experience or know of anyone that has about the Dr that is now at Area 88 Dr Yeui seok seo?

I am considering him but cannot find any reviews on him. 

Thanks


----------



## moomoomui

EvaCandy said:


> I am one of the people who fell for this fake post on Dr. Lee at Area88 and went to Dr. Lee for a facelift.  I paid 19 million won and I don't see any obvious change between my before  and after pictures but have scars. Actually before I went to Dr. Lee because of this post, I went to many doctors in the US and all told me the only thing they may do on me  would be fat transfer. Many great doctors like Dr. Eshima who is one of the most expensive doctors in San Francisco, told me he couldn't do and would not recommend anything on my face. I even went to View and Dream hospitals here in Seoul and they all said I didn't need a face lift. View only recommended Botox in my jaw line. But Dr. Lee even the first time I sent him my pictures said I needed an extended face lift. I thought after he'd see me he might say I wouldn't need a face lift because all these great doctors in Beverly Hills and NYC said they wouldn't do a face lift on me.
> 
> As soon as Dr. Lee saw me in person he said again I needed 2 fat transfers and an extended face lift. He was so nice in the first visit and looked at my face in different angles, pulled my skin in a few directions and seemed like he knew what he was talking about. I asked him to show me some of his works and he showed me some of his works and I thought they haven't changed and when I told him what I thought he said many of his patients don't want a drastic change and only want to look refreshed! I showed him pictures of my ideal face and he said he could achieve my goal through a face lift. I really wanted to believe him and honestly I didn't see any signs that make me question his skills.
> 
> since I was already in Seoul, I asked him to perform the first fat graft and he did a very minimal fat transfer. He said the first time he would just make my face look more symmetrical. He made me pay $3,300 for a fat transfer and a PDRN. After the fat transfer I didn't see much change but I thought this is only to make my face symmetrical. So went back to the US and came back in May for the face lift. He told me I needed to wait 2 months after the far transfer. I did the fat transfer in November but could go back to Seoul until May. I received a few messages from his office that if I wait too long he wouldn't do the face lift and i need to start a new treatment plan. Originally he said 21 million if I pay with credit card and if I pay in cash, it would be 18 million. He said he was giving me a really good price for 2 fat transfers, 3 PDRN and a face lift..
> 
> I went back in May and he performed the face lift....He charged me another extra1 million won to inject fat in my jaw. The fat transfer was also minimal. For 10 days he wrapped my face was in extensive bandage and i looked like a mummied alien. The wound care was horrible. Every time they changed the bandage they had to cut my hair because the tapes were all sticking to my hair and they couldn't detach them without cutting my hair. The bandage was overkill and unnecessary.  I couldn't tell how i looked due to the bandage covering all my face and only a small portion of my face was showing. He would change my dressing every 2 days. When he unwrapped my face after 10 days I saw one side of my face looked droopy. I told him and he said it was due to swellings and it would go away in a few months and I should not worry about it. My face wasn't droopy like that before the face lift but I trusted him and after 13 days I went back to the US. After a 2 months I realized my right side is different from the left side and looks droopy and one of my ears has an odd look. I contacted Dr. Lee translator and sent my pictures. She showed them to the doctor and he said I was still healing and I shouldn't worry.  After 3 months I went back for my 2nd fat transfer and he performed a fat transfer. The fat transfer on my face was even less obvious that the first time. no swelling or bruising and no change either.
> 
> My face looks the same as when I started. It might be a little tighter around the jaw line but my jaw line was not droopy to begin with. One side of my face after 4 months still looks droopy. My ear lobe has a misplaced stitch that makes my ear look weird and screams face lift. I paid 19 million won plus three plane tickets from the US to Seoul and the accommodation for a month. Overall I spent more than $23,000 for a face lift with no obvious change but now I have scars and one side is also droopy.
> 
> I strongly believe miame44 and many of these people who started this thread and praised Dr. Lee and his skills are promoters. I have received many private messages from people who went to Dr. Lee because of this post and they all regret it. not even one of these people are happy.
> 
> I waited until now and gave Dr. Lee a chance to correct my face but he told me that I have to wait another year before he can correct it. Also he received the money in cash and when I asked him for a letter that says I had a surgery at his office in case I am questioned by immigration about my bandage and also about the  $17,000 that I enter South Korea, he denied it.
> 
> My  advice to anyone who is following this thread is do NOT believe what you heard about Dr. Lee being the best face lift surgeon in Korea. He is a regular surgeon who charges the prices of the best and most famous Beverly Hills doctors and uses old techniques. In my 3 trips to Korea I can tell you that i am not a bit impressed with the skills of the Korean doctors. they cannot be compared to the US doctors. i have friends who have done face lift in the US and their recovery was smooth but me being a perfectionist I thought I can see a better result if I go to Dr. Lee.
> 
> I will not go back to Dr. Lee even for the correction. He'd probably will charge me again and i'm afraid of more complications and more scars.
> 
> Miame44 stopped responding to me after I booked my second trip for my facelift. She has sent me some fake pictures that showed a drastic before and after change.


----------



## moomoomui

@EvaCandy so sorry for your experience. Hope you were able to find someone to do a revision. I am considering a life but after these horror posts I am so hesitant. Would you mind sharing if you were able to find someone to do a revision?


----------



## EvaCandy

moomoomui said:


> @EvaCandy so sorry for your experience. Hope you were able to find someone to do a revision. I am considering a life but after these horror posts I am so hesitant. Would you mind sharing if you were able to find someone to do a revision?


Hi Moomoomui! I haven't done any revision, but I have done some laser treatments and used Retin-A to make the scar less visible. The degree of change after the facelift was minimal for me, but I was swollen for a long time. Dr. Lee shouldn't have prescribed a SMAS facelift for me. When selecting a plastic surgeon for a facelift, pay close attention to the scars around the ears and the changes in the shape of the ear lobes after the surgery.  Dr. lee's facelift methods are outdated as well as wound care. Also, he only performs facelift under general anesthesia and with general anesthesia, you will experience temporary hair loss since it'll mess up the hair cycle. Facelifts can be done under IV sedation. The biggest lesson I learned from this experience was that facelifts should only be done on people with substantial degree of sagging so the results would be worth the cost, stress, inconvenience and the scars. Plastic surgeries are risky even when performed by an experienced, knowledgeable and honest plastic surgeon. Dr. Lee's staff and he himself are nice. I only blame myself for choosing to get a facelift done by him based on the good reviews on this thread that were posted by promoters.


----------



## moomoomui

EvaCandy said:


> Hi Moomoomui! I haven't done any revision, but I have done some laser treatments and used Retin-A to make the scar less visible. The degree of change after the facelift was minimal for me, but I was swollen for a long time. Dr. Lee shouldn't have prescribed a SMAS facelift for me. When selecting a plastic surgeon for a facelift, pay close attention to the scars around the ears and the changes in the shape of the ear lobes after the surgery.  Dr. lee's facelift methods are outdated as well as wound care. Also, he only performs facelift under general anesthesia and with general anesthesia, you will experience temporary hair loss since it'll mess up the hair cycle. Facelifts can be done under IV sedation. The biggest lesson I learned from this experience was that facelifts should only be done on people with substantial degree of sagging so the results would be worth the cost, stress, inconvenience and the scars. Plastic surgeries are risky even when performed by an experienced, knowledgeable and honest plastic surgeon. Dr. Lee's staff and he himself are nice. I only blame myself for choosing to get a facelift done by him based on the good reviews on this thread that were posted by promoters.


Omg yeah anything can happen when lying on the operating bed. Sighss... Did you have alot of sagging or what were the reasons why you decided you wanted/needed a facelift? I am fairly young. 36 yrs. Always had a round/big chubby face. But over the years of fluctuating weight, volume and Collagen has gone. Jowls are present, nasolabial folds are there and face looks more squared now. Hollow under eyes with fat pads protruding. And after my 3rd childit just went down hill for me. When I pull my skin up on the sides of my face and lift , my face looks so much better. Younger and more refreshed.  I'm not sure if 36 is still too young for a facelift. Than again, age is just a number people age faster than others lol.
Did you have any of these issues before going under? Knowing what you know now, would you still go to Korea to get  surgery done? The whole idea of ghost Dr's performing on you freaks me out, but I love the way korean women look and initially want that for myself. Sighsss.. so depressing.


----------



## moomoomui

EvaCandy said:


> Hi Moomoomui! I haven't done any revision, but I have done some laser treatments and used Retin-A to make the scar less visible. The degree of change after the facelift was minimal for me, but I was swollen for a long time. Dr. Lee shouldn't have prescribed a SMAS facelift for me. When selecting a plastic surgeon for a facelift, pay close attention to the scars around the ears and the changes in the shape of the ear lobes after the surgery.  Dr. lee's facelift methods are outdated as well as wound care. Also, he only performs facelift under general anesthesia and with general anesthesia, you will experience temporary hair loss since it'll mess up the hair cycle. Facelifts can be done under IV sedation. The biggest lesson I learned from this experience was that facelifts should only be done on people with substantial degree of sagging so the results would be worth the cost, stress, inconvenience and the scars. Plastic surgeries are risky even when performed by an experienced, knowledgeable and honest plastic surgeon. Dr. Lee's staff and he himself are nice. I only blame myself for choosing to get a facelift done by him based on the good reviews on this thread that were posted by promoters.


Thank you for replying to my comment by the way. I really appreciate it. ❤️❤️


----------



## EvaCandy

moomoomui said:


> Omg yeah anything can happen when lying on the operating bed. Sighss... Did you have alot of sagging or what were the reasons why you decided you wanted/needed a facelift? I am fairly young. 36 yrs. Always had a round/big chubby face. But over the years of fluctuating weight, volume and Collagen has gone. Jowls are present, nasolabial folds are there and face looks more squared now. Hollow under eyes with fat pads protruding. And after my 3rd childit just went down hill for me. When I pull my skin up on the sides of my face and lift , my face looks so much better. Younger and more refreshed.  I'm not sure if 36 is still too young for a facelift. Than again, age is just a number people age faster than others lol.
> Did you have any of these issues before going under? Knowing what you know now, would you still go to Korea to get  surgery done? The whole idea of ghost Dr's performing on you freaks me out, but I love the way korean women look and initially want that for myself. Sighsss.. so depressing.


Moomoomui, I didn't have a lot of jowls in my lower face or under my chin. I didn't have deep nasolabial folds either. My main plan was to see Dr. Lee for a lighter procedure such as cheek lift or mini lift but he said I needed SMAS facelift and even 2 fat grafts. i trusted his judgement based on the good reviews on this thread and also his claim of being the number one face lift plastic surgeon. After he surgery and when all the swelling went down, I didn't see much change. The degree of change was not satisfactory, and the whole experience of looking like a mummy for two weeks and not being able to take bath on my own, the cost, the scars was not worth the minimal change. Before i see Dr. Lee I consulted with many great doctors and none of them recommended a face lift. Most of them said I needed to wait 5 years or even longer. Now I see why they asked me to wait. Many honest plastic surgeons refuse to do surgery on a patient when they know the surgery can only deliver 20 percent positive change. I think you are too young for a full-face lift but if you are after some improvements, I highly recommend that you consult a few good doctors in the US and see what they say before you consider a facelift. After my experience with Dr. Lee, I won't consider doing any plastic surgery in Korea. I'm sure there might be some skilled plastic surgeons in Seoul, but it is not easy to find them if you don't live there and don't know the language. I'd go back to Seoul only for Rejuran injections or Botox. There are some good doctors in the US. Do a search of realself.com and contact them for consultation. Get their opinion and if you still want to do a surgery in Korea, go with real people recommendations. And make sure if you need to lose weight, you do it before any face lift surgery.


----------



## Cosmetica2022

amber27 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know where Dr Lee has gone? He does not seem to be at Area 88 anymore.
> 
> Infact does anyone have any experience or know of anyone that has about the Dr that is now at Area 88 Dr Yeui seok seo?
> 
> I am considering him but cannot find any reviews on him.
> 
> Thanks


You are still interested in this dr?


----------

